# Suche Leute aus Kreis HOM/ KUS



## Dijo (20. September 2006)

Hi, ich treib mich leider immer allein mit meinem Bike im Saarpfalzkreis rum.

Hier leg ich für gewöhnlich Touren zwischen 25 und 50 KM zurück, je nach Zeit. Zur zeit ist mein treuster begleiter mein MP3 Player und das soll sich ändern.

Also, wenn jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Biken hat, meldet euch.

Übrigens ich bin m und 32 Jahre alt.

MFG 
Dijo


----------



## Wiseman (21. September 2006)

Da könnte ich mich anbieten, ich suche ebenfalls im Saarpfalzkreis noch Anschluss.

Momentan bin ich mit hauptsächlich mit dem Rennrad auf dem Bliestalradweg unterwegs. Mit dem MTB bietet sich der Wald um den Karlsberg in HOM an.

Wann und wo fährst Du?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2006)

Hmm, man könnte einen neuen Aussenposten Hom einrichten  Regelmäßiges Treffen? Mittwochs? Bhf Hom? 17:00 Uhr? Andere Vorschläge?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2006)

Dienstags 16.30 Uhr Bahnhof Homburg?


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Dienstags 16.30 Uhr Bahnhof Homburg?



Das würde aber mit der Freitagsrunde, die eigentlich Dienstags ist, jetzt auch wirklich Dienstags, die aber zur Zeit nicht stattfindet, kollidieren  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2006)

ja neee is klar


----------



## <NoFear> (21. September 2006)

Was ein Zufall... vor einiger Zeit wollte ich auch eine Suche nach Bikern im Saarpfalz-Kreis posten.

Hab zwar momentan beruflich viel um die Ohren aber so'ne Tour zwischen 25 und 50 km ist noch allemal drin 

@Wiseman: du bist also öfters im Wald rund um den karlsberg unterwegs? kann durchaus sein, dass wir uns schon begegnet sind...

Also wie sieht es mit Terminen aus?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. September 2006)

Dijo schrieb:


> ... Übrigens ich bin m und ...



  hätte mich auch gewundert wenn sich hier mal 
eine "w" gemeldet hätte


----------



## Dijo (22. September 2006)

Hi Leute, ich bin zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten unterwegs, da ich im 2 Schichtbetrieb arbeite. 

Auch der Wald um en karlsberg gehört zu meinen Revieren, wie auch mal ne Tour in Kirkel oder andere Strecken, wie in den Reiskircher Wald oder Richtung Miesau,...

Bezüglich von Treffpunkten bin ich eigentlich kein Freund von festen Zeiten, weil ich schonmal die Erfahrung gemacht habe öfter allein am Treffpunkt zu stehen ( damals sollte in Schönenberg ein Bikertreff anlaufen, ist aber kläglich gescheitert ) und da ich bei Fahrten rund um Kirkel doch mit dem Auto anreise, wärs doof, wenn niemand da ist.

Verabredungen über Rundmail laufen da doch besser und können vielleicht auch kurzfristig gestaltet werden.

Ansonsten find ich gemeinsame Ausfahrten am Wochenende am besten, da hat man mehr Zeit, auch für die, die etwas weiter haben, weil ich nicht weiss, ob jetzt in den Wintermonaten viele Lust haben für ne Feierabendrunde unter der Woche ab 17 Uhr ( man bedenke, das es bald schon um 19 Uhr dunkel ist) längere Anfahrten auf sich zu nehmen.

Was denkt ihr denn darüber?


----------



## Wiseman (22. September 2006)

@Dijo: Also meistens laufen unsere Treffen hier über das Forum ab oder es sind eben feste Termine wie z.B. das Hochschul-Biken an der Uni.

Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich das LastMinuteBiking und das Forum allgemein hier im vorschlagen und im Winter wieder das Nachtbiken beleben wollen

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Dijo (22. September 2006)

@ Wiseman

Verabredungen hier übers Forum sind absolut ok,

ich würd vorschlagen den Thread erst mal ne Woche laufen zu lassen und dann fürs übernächste Wochenende vielleicht mal ne erste Tour zu planen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja bis dahin ein paar Interessierte zusammen.

Jetzt hab ich eh erst mal Mittagschicht, da könnte ich nur am Sonntag früh (  und da liegt die Betonung auf Früh).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (22. September 2006)

@ Wiseman

Verabredungen hier übers Forum sind absolut ok,

ich würd vorschlagen den Thread erst mal ne Woche laufen zu lassen und dann fürs übernächste Wochenende vielleicht mal ne erste Tour zu planen. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja bis dahin ein paar Interessierte zusammen.

Jetzt hab ich eh erst mal Mittagschicht, da könnte ich nur am Sonntag früh (  und da liegt die Betonung auf Früh).


----------



## Wiseman (22. September 2006)

Dijo schrieb:


> @ Wiseman
> 
> Verabredungen hier übers Forum sind absolut ok,
> 
> ...


Wie früh ist denn früh? Eventuell interessant wenn man noch was vom Sonntag haben will.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

hey leute!!!

wie sieht es denn mit sonntag nachmittag aus?? 16.00uhr - treffpunkt: hom hbf?
hat da jemand interesse?


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2006)

Sonntag früh finde ich auch interessant.


----------



## Dijo (23. September 2006)

Ich werde morgen früh gegen 8 Uhr in Limbach losfahren. Ein bisschen quer durch den kirkeler Wald und Umgebung.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

Dijo schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen früh gegen 8 Uhr in Limbach losfahren. Ein bisschen quer durch den kirkeler Wald und Umgebung.


_________________________________________________
 

..:GÄHN:... wie, was? morgen früh schon um 8 uhr...  

des iss a bissl früha am daach? aber jedem das seine... 
ich werde aller vorraussicht nach heute nachmittag, gegen 17 uhr eine tour im und um den "Schlossberg-/ Karlsbergwald" antreten.

am sonntag...mal sehen...muss noch ein paar sachen erledigen... denke dann eher wieder nachmittags... 

   GRUß


@ALL:  welche treffpunkte ausser dem hbf in homburg sind zu empfehlen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (23. September 2006)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> _________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> @ALL:  welche treffpunkte ausser dem hbf in homburg sind zu empfehlen???



Limbach Park and Ride  Parkplatz an der Autobahnabfahrt

Homburg Waldstadion ( ist halt direkt am Wald zum Schlossberg und Karlsberg)

Homburg Park and Ride Parkplatz an der Autobahnabfahrt für Touren Richtung Jägersburg und hoch zum Höcherbergturm


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2006)

Dijo schrieb:


> Limbach Park and Ride  Parkplatz an der Autobahnabfahrt
> 
> Homburg Waldstadion ( ist halt direkt am Wald zum Schlossberg und Karlsberg)
> 
> Homburg Park and Ride Parkplatz an der Autobahnabfahrt für Touren Richtung Jägersburg und hoch zum Höcherbergturm




Hmm, okay das ist doch schon mal was. 

also der treffpunkt am waldstadion ist echt nicht schlecht..., da kann man auch einen abstecher in den wald an der universitäts-klinik machen   

Limbach ist auch ok, war noch nie wirklich im kirkler wald unterwegs...

"Reist" ihr eigentlich mit euerm Velo an oder mit dem Auto?


----------



## Wiseman (24. September 2006)

Für morgen muss ich absagen, aber 8 Uhr ab Limbach könnte ich für das nächste Mal schaffen. 16 Uhr finde ich nicht so toll, dann lieber direkt 19:00 Uhr und dann mit Licht.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Dijo (25. September 2006)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Limbach ist auch ok, war noch nie wirklich im kirkler wald unterwegs...
> 
> "Reist" ihr eigentlich mit euerm Velo an oder mit dem Auto?




Wenn, dann reise ich mit Auto an, sonst ist die Anfahrt von meinem Wohnort zu lange.

War wie schon gesagt in Limbach und von dort in den Kirkeler Wald.

33KM, Singeltrailanteil 75 %,  Fahrtzeit 2,5 Stunden, eine echt geile Runde, nur der Einstieg in die Trails war etwas schwierig, da musst ich doch schon mal absteigen, aber das gehört dazu.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. September 2006)

Ich hätte auch Interesse; Limbach hört sich großartig an, sag ich jetzt mal als recht frischer Homburger.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Oktober 2006)

czuk schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Interesse; Limbach hört sich großartig an, sag ich jetzt mal als recht frischer Homburger.


___________________________________________________________
da könnte man sich ja in homburg treffen und zusammen hinfahren...!?!

gruß


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. Oktober 2006)

Gerne. Allerdings geht es bei mir wohl erst am Sonntag...


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Oktober 2006)

hallo allerseits...

mann, mann, mann ... was für ein besch....eidenes wetter  
zum biken ist das wirklich nix  
aber was solls, muss man halt durch  

hoffe es kommt bald mal 'ne wetterbesserung!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus zusammen,

was steht bei euch am Wochenende so an?

das wetter soll am sonntag ja ganz i.o. sein...


----------



## Civic_FK3 (21. Oktober 2006)

Samstag 12:00 Uhr Stadt-Rad Homburg und dann ab nach Kirkel oder so mal sehen. Wer lust hat kann ja mal vorbei schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emulemike (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo 
habe deine such aktion gelesen 
komm aus Zweibrücken suche auch jemand  zum biken  
bin für alle strecken im saarpfalzkreis zu begeistern 
wo und wann trefft ihr(du) euch 
wäre auch dabei 
könnt ihr auch per mail bescheid geben 
kurzfristige zeiten/termine wäre auch ok auch jetzt im winter
würd mich über eine mail von dir freuen 
gruss 
emulemike(michael)


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Oktober 2006)

Das ging dann zu kurzfristig für mich...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. März 2007)

servus zusammen,

na wieder fleissig unterwegs? das bike geputzt, die kette geölt,... na dann kann es ja losgehen ;-)

wünsche allen eine sportliche und sturzfreie saison 2007!!

Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2007)

Hallo!  

Hat jemand in den nächsten Tagen Lust auf eine Tour im Homburger Wald?? Dann einfach melden!

Wie siehts aus?!?  

Gruß


----------



## Civic_FK3 (5. April 2007)

denke mal das wir samstag wieder am start sind! falls du lust hast kannste dich gern melden.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2007)

kann am samstag erst nachmittags... wann und wo wollt ihr euch treffen?
wie siehts mit freitag und sonntag aus?


----------



## Civic_FK3 (5. April 2007)

freitag is schlecht! sonntag würde auch gehen. ab wann hättest du samstag zeit???


----------



## <NoFear> (5. April 2007)

hab samstag morgen noch einen werkstatttermin der etwas länger dauern könnte...
aber ich denke dass ich so gegen 15.00 uhr zeit hätte.

am sonntag bin ich sehr flexibel was die zeiten angeht...


----------



## Civic_FK3 (5. April 2007)

samstag 15 uhr hört sich gut an hab von fr auf sa noch nachtschicht.
wo genau wolltest du denn fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (6. April 2007)

bin für alles offen...
mein gebiet ist so schlossberg, karlsberg, richtung bechhofen, uni-wald, ...
können auch einen abstecher nach kirkel machen...

wo wäre denn der treffpunkt?


----------



## Civic_FK3 (6. April 2007)

am besten in der city vielleicht beim stadtrad


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. April 2007)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> bin für alles offen...
> mein gebiet ist so schlossberg, karlsberg, richtung bechhofen, uni-wald, ...
> können auch einen abstecher nach kirkel machen...
> 
> wo wäre denn der treffpunkt?



schlossberg, karlsberg, uni-wald - das ist GENAU mein Revier....

Ich fahre vorzugsweise Singletrails bergauf und natürlich bergab. Die Waldautobahnen meide ich falls möglich - du?


----------



## Civic_FK3 (7. April 2007)

momentan lässt meine kondition noch sehr zu wünschen übrig aber das gibt sich noch 


also wer lust hat und natürlich zeit ich bin heute morgen so ab 11 uhr im stadtrad hom.

treffen heut mittag zwischen 16 uhr und 16.15 uhr vorm stadtrad.


----------



## <NoFear> (7. April 2007)

ok, ich denke 16 uhr vorm stadtrad geht in ordnung,... bin da!

Gruß   

@ czuk: wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## <NoFear> (7. April 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> vorzugsweise Singletrails bergauf und natürlich bergab. Die Waldautobahnen meide ich falls möglich - du?




...ich versuchs wenigstens, aber ganz genau mein ding!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. April 2007)

Bei mir sieht es die Feiertage eher schlecht aus, da steht erstmal ne relaxte Radtour auf Teer mit meiner Freundin an 

Wenn wir es hinkriegen würden, halbwegs frühzeitig zu planen (so 2 Tage im Vorraus), dann könnte ich mich besser auf die Termine einstellen. Sonst wird es bei mir meistens ne spontane Geschichte...


----------



## <NoFear> (8. April 2007)

da haben wir's ja gestern richtig krachen lassen... mit dem bike wieder alles ok?

war ne sehr angenehme session !! bin gerne zu weiteren funrides bereit!  

frohes osterfest, bis demnächst im homburger wald


----------



## Civic_FK3 (8. April 2007)

Soweit is wieder alles klar! Sven hat jetzt das laufrad von seinem bruder drauf.
aber er wollte sich ja sowieso neue laufräder leisten.

das beste wird sein wenn wir mal die nummern austauschen wenns kurzfristig is dann wäre das einfacher


----------



## <NoFear> (9. April 2007)

ja klar können wir machen, kein problem!
vielleicht bei unserer nächsten tour?

werde morgen nachmittag vielleicht wieder antreten, mal sehen.

Gruß


----------



## Civic_FK3 (9. April 2007)

bei mir wirds die woche wohl nix hab mittag


----------



## atomic66 (21. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin die nächste Woche geschäftlich in Homburg und habe eigentlich geplant mein Bike mitzunehmen. Gibt es von Eurer Seite Tourentips oder hat einer eine Feierabendtour geplant, der man sich anschliessen könnte ?

Gruß
Ben

P.s RR oder MTB ist mir egal, sollte bloß bis Sonntagabend bescheid wissen, da ich am Montag anreise.


----------



## 007ike (22. April 2007)

Tipp als Tour wäre mit dem RR der Bliestalweg, den findest du in Homburg ausgeschildert ab Ortsteil Wörschweiler ganz leicht, da kann man in Homburg auch jeden fragen den kenn jeder, der führt 21 km in Deutschland bis Reinheim und geht dann übergangslos ca. 15 weiter km durch Frankreich Richtung Saargemünd. Man fährt halt hin und her wenn man sich nicht auskennt, aber zum trainieren ist es schon mal super. 
Um Homburg rum gibt es wirklich richtig gute Trails, die aber alleine finden ist nicht so einfach.
Naja vielleicht medelt sich ja noch jemand der ne Feierabendrunde anbietet. Homburg steht die Woche bei mir aus Zeitgründen leider nicht an. :-(


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. April 2007)

^^welche Trails wären das denn? Ich wohne nun seit 9 Monaten in Homburg und kenne scheinbar noch nicht so viele. 
Meine Runden beschränken sich auf den Schloßberg und die Uni-Klinik...


----------



## 007ike (22. April 2007)

dann fahr doch am 1.Mai die CTF mit, dann lernst du sie kennen, da sind die schönsten drin. Weite deine Runden von der Uni Klinik doch mal Richtung Kirrberg aus und von da Richtung Käsofen (schreibt man das so........?) da wirst du dann fündig.


----------



## squarepusher13 (22. April 2007)

Sers...
für ne kleine Runde kann man in Homburg auf den Webersberg fahren:ca 1 Stunde Fahrzeit,schöner Trail wieder runter.

Goile Trails gibt es im Kirklerwald:Ein sehr schöner ist der Wildsaupfad der am Frauenbrunnen anfängt und sich dann schön klein durch den Wald schlängelt.

Nur als Beispiele.

Greetz
PS:Es heisst Käshofen,als halbKäshofer...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (22. April 2007)

stimmt, danke!


----------



## squarepusher13 (22. April 2007)

Bei Käshofen gibts aber nix dolles...
Karlsberg hat e bisle was zu bieten...
Gut ist halt wirklich der Kirkler Wald.

Greetz


----------



## atomic66 (22. April 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich jetzt Tips von Euch sowohl für das MTB als auch für das RR bekommen habe, werde ich  jetzt wohl kurzfristig entscheiden was ich mitnehme. Momentan tendiere ich eher zum MTB, wobei hier die "Pfadfindung" alleine etwas schwerer als mit dem RR sein wird.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## squarepusher13 (24. April 2007)

Ich hoffe die Tour hat Spass gemacht....
Vielleicht gesellt sich morgen noch jemand dabei,denn jeder kennt gute Wege....

Greetz


----------



## atomic66 (24. April 2007)

Hi,

die Tour war echt spitze, hoffe das es morgen wieder klappt.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2007)

Servus,

was'n hier auf einmal für'n Andrang    -->  Super!

wollte am wochenende auch nochmal kräftig in die pedale treten, volles programm (müsste mich noch auf einen tag festlegen)

wird wohl eine "querbeettour" --alles mit allem gemischt--  
start: kirrberg - über webersberg und uni-klinik richtung schlossberg - weiter richtung käshofen auf den karlsberg und dann mal sehen... vielleicht ein weizen im "homburger schiesshaus"


@squarepusher13: du wohnst in der nähe? dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen!?


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> dann fahr doch am 1.Mai die CTF mit, dann lernst du sie kennen, da sind die schönsten drin. Weite deine Runden von der Uni Klinik doch mal Richtung Kirrberg aus und von da Richtung Käsofen (schreibt man das so........?) da wirst du dann fündig.




CTF?  

Erläutere bitte mal den Streckenverlauf...


----------



## atomic66 (26. April 2007)

War eben auch wieder 1 Stündchen unterwegs, sorry Andy, bin ziemlich kurzentschlossen los.

Am Wochenende wird es hier nichts, da ich ja hier nur zum arbeiten unter der Woche bin. Mal sehen wie meine Termine nächste Woche sind, ob ich wieder mein Bike mitbringe.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## squarepusher13 (26. April 2007)

Sers....
@Ben:Kenn Prob.Bin eh ausser Gefecht nachdem mir mein Zaahnarzt heute morgen ne Wurzebehandlung angediehen ließ 

Meld dich mal wenn du wieder da bist.Hab ab 09.05 wieder richtig Zeit.

@FEAR: Bin aus Beeden.Klar könne gern mal ne Runde drehen auch gerne in de Kirkler Wald. Da gibts ein paar schöne Trails.
Was fährst du? CC?FR?


Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. April 2007)

So,

also ich könnte den Sonntagmorgen bzw. mittag bis 13 Uhr, oder den kompletten Montag mit zu einer Bike-Runde.

Die Trails im Kirkeler Wald würden mich besonders interessieren.


----------



## squarepusher13 (27. April 2007)

[email protected]
Hab leider erst wieder nach dem 09.05 Zeit wegen Prüfungsstress:-(

Greetz.


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2007)

Ok! na dann drücke ich mal die daumen, dass das mit den prüfungen reibungslos über die bühne geht...

werde heute nachmittag eine tour richtung karlsberg starten. 
wollte dann noch ein paar wege im wald bei bruchhof auskundschaften... 

________________________________


----------



## squarepusher13 (9. Mai 2007)

So bin ab heute wieder am Start....

kann bei besserem Wetter mal in de Wald round about Hom gehn...

greetz


----------



## schlabberkette (9. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

warum heize ich eigentlich seit einem dreiviertel Jahr alleine durch die Wälder hier?? Kann ich mal mitfahren? Scheint ja ne lustige Runde zu sein!
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Münster (ca. 400 km von hier), bin aber beruflich von Montags bis Freitags in Saarbrücken. Hätte also Mo-Do so ab 17 Uhr Zeit.

Meistens fahre ich in Kirkel oder Spicheren. Auf Kirkel bin ich eher durch mein zweites Hobby (klettern, bouldern) gestoßen. Da gibts ja echt super Trails (z.B. Felsen- u. Wildschweinpfad) zum biken! Alleine rockts aber nur halb so gut  

Bin aber auch an neuen Gebieten interessiert, wie z.B. Uni SB ode Hom. Da bin ich mobil und scheue auch keine Anreise!!

Wetter ist zwar grad Sch.... aber es soll ja besser werden.
Hat einer nächste Woche Bock?? Ich kann dann aber nur Mo oder Di, weil ich danach erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub hab  

Greetz


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juni 2007)

servus,

wollte mal wissen was in homburg und umgebung so geht...??

hab ab nächste woche (anfang juli) wieder mehr zeit und wollte  die wälder ein bisschen unsicher machen... 

z.Zt. ist das wetter ja super besch...eiden naja was solls. 
schlammfaktor hoch 10    aber ich denke nächste woche brennt die sonne...  

@ squarepusher13 and @czuk: wie siehts bei euch aus??


grüße an ALLE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Juni 2007)

Wir können gerne mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen, ausser mittwochs. So ab 1730 oder so.


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Juni 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> Wir können gerne mal ne Feierabendrunde drehen, ausser mittwochs. So ab 1730 oder so.



good idea,

können wir gerne machen, zeit ist ok!

z.Zt. schlechtes Wetter --> kein Bock auf Fango-Packung  

hatte in letzter zeit viel um die ohren und konnte daher nur sehr wenig fahren, aber nächste woche soll sich ja auch das wetter bessern!  rock on!! 

daher würd ich sagen ich meld mich (außer mittwochs ) 

gruß NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Juni 2007)

Hmm, Wetter.de stimmt nicht gerade optimistisch für die kommende Woche. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------



## squarepusher13 (5. Juli 2007)

Nabend...
Bin derzeit leider voll im Stress wegen Autoumbau:-(

Sobald das fit ist(hoffentlich in 2 Wochen) bin ich wieder am Start(auch mit Frau dabei)


Greetz


----------



## Deleted 11825 (6. Juli 2007)

^^Bei dem Wetter ist das wohl das beste, was du tun kannst.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2007)

Das war ja mal gestern ein Zufall, <NoFear>. 
Da denkt man sich nichts böses und trifft plötzlich nen gleichgesinnten MTB'ler, der dann auch noch im gleichen Thread rumpostet wie ich es tue  

Ich schick dir mal meine Kontaktdaten, können gerne in Zukunft öfters mal ne Runde durch Hom und Umgebung drehen. 

Nur dieser alte Vorsitzender des Dackelclubs und sein Schriftführer ging mir etwas auf die Nüsse mit seinen blöden Bemerkungen über unsere Bikes.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Juli 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> Das war ja mal gestern ein Zufall, <NoFear>.
> Da denkt man sich nichts böses und trifft plötzlich nen gleichgesinnten MTB'ler, der dann auch noch im gleichen Thread rumpostet wie ich es tue
> 
> Ich schick dir mal meine Kontaktdaten, können gerne in Zukunft öfters mal ne Runde durch Hom und Umgebung drehen.
> ...



Hi czuk,

Ja der Alte litt wohl etwas unter etwas unter akutem "Mitteilungsdrang". Was für'ne Sülze!! Aber was solls da muss man drüber stehen. Tja solche Leute gibt es halt. Ich fand das Event am Schwanenweiher nicht schlecht. Wir hätten vielleicht etwas früher da sein müssen.

Mit unserer Begegnung hast du Recht, was für ein Zufall!!  
Als ich um die Spitzkehre bog, dachte ich noch: "Hmm... kennst du den nicht?...Bike, Helm, Schoner,  fährt auch die Tour da rauf... fährst ihm halt mal nach".
Aber dass wir schon Monate im Forum rumposten hätte ich in diesem Augenblick auch nicht gedacht... tja die Welt ist klein und Homburg ein Dorf   .

Also ich hab dir auch mal meine Daten geschickt und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde!

Gruß NoFear


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Juli 2007)

Wie schaut es aus? Sollen wir Morgen eine Runde drehen? Mein Vorschlag wäre 17 Uhr an der Bank die an der Spitzkehre ist, unmittelbar am Fuße des Uphills wo du mich neulich getroffen hast.

Oder hast du einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2007)

Ja klar können wir gerne machen!  
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei. 
Uhrzeit passt! 17.00 Uhr am Fuße des Uphill.  

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. Juli 2007)

Ich würd auch vorschlagen, lass uns mal sehen wie um kurz vor 17 Uhr das Wetter ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2007)

Hey Czuk!

War eine super Tour am Sonntag! Lang und abwechslungsreich   
Wäre das Bergrennen nicht gewesen, hätten wir die die Fahrt in Richtung Karlsberg ausdehnen können. War auch so vollkommen in Ordnung, eine wirklich tolle Tour!!!
Ich habe gestern noch einen netten Single-Trail gefunden, nicht weit von dem Anstieg den wir zumindest 'probiert' haben zu erklimmen    Wirklich eine feine Sache... den müssen wir das nächste Mal unbedingt einbauen! Du wolltest mir doch noch den Kicker zeigen.  
Des Weiteren habe ich die zweite Hälfte des Downhills, den ich dir am Sonntag gezeigt hab, 'freigeschnitten' d.h. von diversen Dornen und sonstigem Gestrüpp befreit! 
Die Moskitos haben mir dort aber sehr zugesetzt  
Total zerstochene und geschwollene Beine 

Also ich hoffe, dass das Wetter so bleibt und wir demnächst nochmal einen Ride starten können.

Gruß NoFear


----------



## Deleted 11825 (17. Juli 2007)

Joah,

ich fand den Trip auch super. Ich war zwar total platt danach und bin es zum Teil immernoch, aber das war es allemal wert. Ich konnte meinem Fahrradcomputer garnicht glauben, wir sind <20km gefahren und dennoch war die Tour sehr lang und anstrengend  

Was hältst du von Donnerstag? Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, sollten wir dann optimale Bedingungen vorfinden. Danke für's Freischneiden, obwohl das ja eher ein Issue für dich ist, als für mich mit meinen Shinguards.

Den Kicker findest du, wenn du den Weg rauf zum Schloßberg fährst. Ist nichts wildes, höchstens 20-30cm hoch, aber bei entsprechendem Speed allemal witzig.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> Joah,
> 
> ich fand den Trip auch super. Ich war zwar total platt danach und bin es zum Teil immernoch, aber das war es allemal wert. Ich konnte meinem Fahrradcomputer garnicht glauben, wir sind <20km gefahren und dennoch war die Tour sehr lang und anstrengend
> 
> ...



Tja dann lass uns doch mal den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen! Wäre echt klasse!
Dann könnten wir den Kicker und den neuen Trail in die Tour miteinbauen...


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juli 2007)

Soooo, hier der Wetterbericht fürs WE:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=27848

Der Sonntag sieht ganz gut aus!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. Juli 2007)

Jau.

Temps sind okay und regnen soll es auch nicht - super!


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Juli 2007)

Mann o Mann was ist das heute wieder für ein Wetter   

Hatte gestern Abend nach dem Regen noch einen lustigen Ausritt... Beeder Weiher auf 'Umwegen'  

Und bei dir alles klar? Wie siehts morgen aus? Uhrzeit 17.00 ok


----------



## Deleted 11825 (21. Juli 2007)

17 Uhr okay - aber wir könnten auch wesentlich früher fahren. Wie wäre es mit 14 Uhr oder 15 Uhr?


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juli 2007)

nabend der Herr   

klar können wir machen! gute idee!   

also wenn du zeit hast so gegen 14.30?

Treffpunkt? Würde sagen diesmal vorm Waldstadion, genauer: 
-->an der Infowand des Nature Fitness Park (Nordic Walking). 
Sehe dich ja dann, wenn du von der Innenstadt her gefahren kommst.

Gruß und G8


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Juli 2007)

ich geb dir morgen nochmal bescheid ob 1430 geht. sollte aber i.o. sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juli 2007)

ok, am besten per sms!

bis morgen!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Juli 2007)

Hi Czuk, wie läufts?

hammertour gestern... war mal wieder !!--> *super* <--!!

bester run = der 'minifelsendownhill'... o-ton: "im schlimmsten fall stürzen wir nach hinten und fallen _weich_"    

naja bin heute etwas alle... aber das war es auf jeden fall wert!! biken mit einem fetten grinsen im gesicht       so soll es immer sein.

bin mal gespannt wie das wetter die woche so wird...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. August 2007)

Joa, die Tour fand ich auch klasse. War heute auch wieder etwas auf dem Bike unterwegs. 23km, viermal meinen Hausberg heruntergefahren und noch etwas an der Uni herum. Bin nun echt platt.

Du wolltest doch noch das Tool um die MTB Vids vom Handy zu konvertieren. Das Tool nennt sich Super und ist Freeware. Das gibt es hier:

http://www.erightsoft.com/home.html


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2007)

Hey CZUK!

_*el señor*_ is back aus'm urlaub. war super in spanien! 
könnten demnächst mal wieder fahren... wie siehts heute bzw. morgen bei dir aus?

danke für das "super"tool    

du wolltest doch den converter haben, einfach mal hier schauen...

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_23880385.html

hasta luego


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. August 2007)

Ola señor!

Cooles Tool. Wie wär's mit heute? Ich versuch mal zu klären, in wie fern ich heute Zeit habe und meld mich dann bei dir.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. August 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> Ola señor!
> 
> Cooles Tool. Wie wär's mit heute? Ich versuch mal zu klären, in wie fern ich heute Zeit habe und meld mich dann bei dir.



Werde so gegen 18.00 Uhr eine kleine Rundfahrt starten...    
wenn du Lust hast --> einfach eine SMS schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwölfler (19. August 2007)

Hallo. ich war heute auch mal wieder seit sehr langer Zeit im Bereich HOM - Karlsberg-Schloßberg unterwegs.

Zwischen Schloßbergruine, Orangerie und Waldstadion sind mir an vielen Wegkreuzungen gesprayte orangenen (sehr selten auch grüne) Pfeile aufgefallen, weiss jemand von euch, ob und was für eine Tour die markieren?
Ich dachte erst, die markieren den "Karlsberg-Quickie" aber dem war dann doch net so.

PS: Da ich sehr unregelmäßig und eher ultraspontan fahre, werde ich wenn überhaupt euch mal auf der Strecke dort sehen....


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. September 2007)

^^keine Ahnung, wobei ich gestehen muß, dass ich mit den Wanderroutenmarkierungen absolut nicht klar komme. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Ansprechpartner bzgl. dieses Themas.


----------



## rimeraz (23. September 2007)

Geht hier noch was? Ich müsste mich auch mal wieder öfter auf mein Radl schwingen. Und den inneren Schweinehund alleine zu besiegen ist selten von Erfolg gekrönt...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. September 2007)

Klaro, bei schönem Wetter und vorzugsweise sonntags ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht groß, dass ich mich auf das Bike schwinge und den Schloßberg und Umgebung ansteuere.


----------



## Tigga (24. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin auch recht häufig im Homburger Wald unterwegs.
Momentan aber leider noch etwas unfit.
Normalerweise fast jeden Donnerstag und am Wochenende.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. September 2007)

^^auf welchem Bike? Evtl. hat man sich ja schonmal gesehen.


----------



## Tigga (24. September 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> ^^auf welchem Bike? Evtl. hat man sich ja schonmal gesehen.


Rot/Schwarzes Simplon Mythos


----------



## rimeraz (24. September 2007)

Im Moment schaut's zwar nicht danach aus, als gäbe es am Donnerstag überhaupt Wetter. Aber falls es wider Erwarten brauchbar sein sollte, sagt kurz Bescheid. Ich hätte Lust auf eine HOM-Tour.


----------



## Tigga (24. September 2007)

Hallo!
Also mir ist das Wetter normalerweise egal.
Mein Bike wird allerdings gerade ein wenig gepimpt, sollte aber bis Donnerstag fertig sein.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2007)

Mann... Mann...

hier geht ja wieder was!

Hi Czuk, wie läufts? Bei mir mir so lala... Hab momentan ziemlichen Stress... Staatsexamensarbeit und co. [ ] haben in den letzten Wochen ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Komme zu nix mehr   
Gehst du noch regelmäßig biken? Bei mir siehts momentan halt nicht so rosig aus... no time... aber bald   ... ich gelobige Besserung.
Würde gern wieder ÖFTER "ausreiten"(!!!), da ich die "Sonntag-FUN-Nachmittage" vermisse!!!!!

Gruß NoFear


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2007)

Tigga schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin auch recht häufig im Homburger Wald unterwegs.
> Momentan aber leider noch etwas unfit.
> Normalerweise fast jeden Donnerstag und am Wochenende.
> ...




Sers, wie gehts?

"czuk" hast du ja bereits kennengelernt... . 
wir fahren, besser gesagt "fuhren", in der letzten Zeit ziemlich regelmäßig 
im Homburger Wald + Umgebung rum... Locations vom Feinsten   
Das Biken ist bei mir seit einigen Wochen eingeschränkt,
da ich viel Stress um die Ohren hab... also kaum noch Zeit *schnief

Aber wir könnten die "Runde" gerne erweitern und einen weiteren in den Kreis der ERLESENEN aufnehmen   

GREETZ from NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. September 2007)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Mann... Mann...
> 
> hier geht ja wieder was!
> 
> ...




Hi NoFear,

zur Zeit ist biken Ausgleich pur für mich. Ich schiebe täglich 9-10 Stunden auf der Arbeit plus regelmäßig samstags auch noch. Da bleibt kaum Zeit für Hobbies - wenn man noch ne Freundin hat 

Ein Glück, dass die Saison nun langsam zu ende geht, das passt mir gerade ganz gut.


----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> Hi NoFear,
> 
> zur Zeit ist biken Ausgleich pur für mich. Ich schiebe täglich 9-10 Stunden auf der Arbeit plus regelmäßig samstags auch noch. Da bleibt kaum Zeit für Hobbies - wenn man noch ne Freundin hat
> 
> Ein Glück, dass die Saison nun langsam zu ende geht, das passt mir gerade ganz gut.




Wenn ich das höre kommen mir .... gleich ....  

Wie oft die Woche?  *schnief

Hab bei mir sogar das Lauftraining reduziert und das muss nach all den Jahren was heissen!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2007)

aber trotzdem SCHÖN mal wieder was von dir zu hören!

hoffe du hast deinen GEB. gut gefeiert!

kannst mich ja irgendwann mal mitnehmen auf deine AUSGLEICH-TOUREN  

ICH würde bestimmt nicht verneinen... höchstens mein Terminplaner (Dreckding!)


----------



## <NoFear> (24. September 2007)

czuk schrieb:


> ...Ein Glück, dass die Saison nun langsam zu ende geht, das passt mir gerade ganz gut.  ...



das soll jetzt aber nicht heissen, dass du für einen spontanen ausritt nicht mehr zur verfügung stehst?
klar wetterkapriolen und "fango-deluxe" müssen nicht sein... aber schöne herbstliche wälder... frische luft... fun auf'm bike... geile trails... nette anstiege UND konversation auf höchstem niveau das ist es...

also interesse geweckt


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. September 2007)

Ne klaro, biken tu ich immernoch, nur nicht so oft wie ich gerne fahren möchte, aber das wird schon noch was, der goldene Herbst kommt ja quasi erst noch.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2007)

SO ISSES!


----------



## rimeraz (26. September 2007)

Für den Fall, dass mich einer auf einer Runde mitnehmen mag: Wann morgen Nachmittag fahren und wo treffen?


----------



## Tigga (26. September 2007)

Hallo!
Also Bike ist fertig.
Ich habe morgen frei, insofern bin ich flexibel.
15 Uhr wäre für mich OK, früher wäre aber auch möglich.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rimeraz (26. September 2007)

15 Uhr ist gut. Ich komme direkt von der Arbeit und bring das Bike im Kofferraum mit. Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Tigga (26. September 2007)

Hallo!
15 Uhr Schotterplatz am Stadion!
Wer noch Lust hat kann ja kommen.
Gemütliche Runde im Homburger Wald. 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. September 2007)

Keine Zeit, sorry.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Februar 2008)

SOOOO!!

Dann isses wieder soweit... aktualisier' ich mal den Beitrag

Na? Winterdepression ( ) gut überstanden??

Seit letztem WE ist das Fieber wieder da      

hier ein Gratis-Fieberschub:   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GevUH_HQIQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6JmnvodunE


Greetz NOFEAR

@CZUK: will hoffen dass sich das wetter zum WE bessert !!! eine fette sonntag-session...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. Februar 2008)

Sonntag wäre geil. Wer noch Bock hat, letztes Mal trafen wir uns um 1215, ich denke das wird diesesmal auch wieder so um den Dreh.

Treffpunkt wird wohl in Nähe Schloßberg sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. März 2008)

Amtliche WARNUNG vor WINDBÖEN

für Saarpfalzkreis

gültig von: Samstag, 01.03.2008 14:00 Uhr
bis: Samstag, 01.03.2008 19:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst
am: Samstag, 01.03.2008 13:42 Uhr

Es treten weiterhin Windböen mit Geschwindigkeiten bis 60 km/h
(17 m/s, 33 kn, Bft 7), anfangs vereinzelt auch darüber auf.


DWD / Vorhersagezentrale Offenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (11. April 2008)

Wird mal wieder Zeit die Homburger-Szene  zu aktivieren...

Hoffe mal, dass sich das Wetter   in den nächsten Tagen ändert!

@CZUK: mach doch mal ein bild von deinem bike und hängs dir ins arbeitszimmer  
Nee Spass beiseite, bin in Hochstimmung hab zur Zeit den tierischen Drang in die Pedale zu treten und abzurocken!

-->  wie siehts am 20.4. mit dir aus?  <--



Nun denn - in der Hoffnung auf Petrus Gnade und strahlenden Sonnenschein... 

bis demnächst in alter Frische

NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. April 2008)

20.ter wird nichts bei mir. Ist nicht so ganz mein Ding. Sofern das Wetter passt, wäre ich aber bei ner gepflegten Tour dabei.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2008)

Hey Czuk! 
Ok, werd mich bezüglich der Tour ganz sicher mal melden. 

 Heuer war ja wieder Shit-Wetter. 

Greetz NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. April 2008)

Oh ja, das Wetter ist schon viel zu lange extrem schlecht zum Biken.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. April 2008)

Wem sagst du das... bin am Samstag zu einer kleinen Tour raus. 
War eine sehr spontane Entscheidung sonst hätte ich dir gesimst!

Aber hast nicht wirklich was verpasst... 
viele Wanderer unterwegs (Highlight: eine Gruppe ca. 35 Personen mit Bollerwagen  bester Spruch: Möchtest du einen Ouzo?)
und sehr "nasse" Trails, wollte den "neu" entdeckten runterjodeln (beim Tschifflik runter, oberhalb Schwanenweiher) aber Schlamm sei dank eher runtergekrochen 

Nun gut, ich hoffe Petrus bringt uns das Aprilwetter von vorigem Jahr zurück!!! 25-30°C und SONNE PUR!     

Greetz NOFEAR


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2008)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPEEEEERRRR Wetter in der Saarpfalz! Na, endlich...  Und die Trails super knackig zu fahren!!!

War heute unterwegs! Klasse! Einfach Klasse!!!

@CZUK: freue mich auf morgen, würd sagen so gegen 12.00 am treffpunkt stadion oder?

Greetz NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. Mai 2008)

ja passt, wobei ich gesundheitlich heute etwas angeschlagen bin. je nach lage würd ich dann morgen ggf. noch spontan absagen. solltest du nix von mir hören treffen wir uns aber um 12 am stadion, mit kurbel diesesmal.


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2008)

@CZUK

Wunderschönen guten Tag der Herr...

wie läufts? könnten wirklich mal wieder einen Ausritt wagen... war vor 6 Tagen das letzte Mal auf dem Bike,... hatte aber auch eine "ereignisreiche Woche".  

Also wenn das Angebot mit Samstag / Sonntag steht, wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit--> (http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=27848)

wobei der Sonntag laut Vorhersage ja besser sein soll!?!   

nun gut... we'll see! 

Melde dich einfach wann du lust und zeit hast

gruß NOFEAR


----------



## leeqwar (5. Juni 2008)

in der beta-version sieht das heute aber anders aus:
http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0009173


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juni 2008)

ich kann sa und so ab 12 uhr. sagen wir sa 12:30 am waldstadion? wenn es pisst fahren wir nicht.

können dann gerne mal nach kirkel radeln, wenn du zeit hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2008)

Servus Alter!
Na? Was macht die Kunst? 
Könnten demnächst wieder aktiv werden. Dachte da an so'nen kurzen Abstecher über'n Karlsberg Richtung Bechhofen!

Wie schauts bei dir aus?

Hier was interessantes für die "Fango-Tage":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756&highlight=deuter+trinkblase


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. Juni 2008)

Morgen könnte es bei mir gehen, allerdings dann wirklich früh. Ich dachte da so an 10 Uhr. Kannst du dich dafür erwärmen?


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2008)

Also wie gesagt, bin morgen früh ab 7.30 Uhr auf einer veranstaltung im bliestal. 
Falls das mit morgen vormittag dennoch klappen sollte werde ich dich anrufen oder ne sms schicken.
Falls die veranstaltung länger dauern sollte als 12 / 13.00 Uhr verschieben wir das fahren, wie besprochen, auf sonntag.

greetz


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juli 2008)

Servus CZUK !!

Na hast du dich von "LOSHEIM" wieder gut erholt?   

Wollte am morgigen Tage "the machine" rausholen und die Waldwege pflügen 

Wie siehts bei dir aus... Zeit, Lust, Interesse?

Kannst ja mal eine SMS schicken.

Grüße NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. Juli 2008)

Letzte Tour war wiedermal super. Ich bestell mir jetzt aber erstmal noch nen haltbaren Schnellspanner, damit ich das nächste Mal nicht wieder so viele Probleme mit dem Sattel habe.

Bis zur nächsten Tour dann. Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch jemand an.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2008)

japp, das war sie wirklich... und die "zeit" kann sich auch sehen lassen. war echt klasse! sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen!

aber erst wenn du einen neuen, "haltbareren" schnellspanner hast 

bin mal aufs wochenende gespannt. wie das wetter wird...

heute sollen es ja laut wetterbericht an die 26°C werden !? schaun wir mal!

also hoffentlich bis bald

Gruß NOFEAR


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2008)

St.Ingbert am Wochenende war wirklich klasse! Hat alles gepasst!!

Super Sache!! Wäre gerne noch länger geblieben.

Nun gut das saar-pfälzische Brauereifest war zwar auch nicht schlecht,... gute Stimmung bis zum Schluss! 

Also, wir sollten demnächst wieder fahren!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. August 2008)

Fand es auch klasse. Besonders die Region um den Stiefel herum bzw. gen Süden konnte mich überzeugen.

Wie schaut es aus mit Samstag?
Können je nach Laune wieder in Ingbert fahren, oder in Hom. Wie es beliebt.


----------



## Shockwave (2. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich komme aus dem Raum Homburg und ich suche jemanden oder eine
Gruppe dem/denen ich mich zum Biken anschließen könnte. Fahre ca. 
1-3 mal die Woche meistens in der Nähe vom Karlsberg-Bechhofen oder
im Kirkler Wald. Wär cool wenn sich jemand melden würde...
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2009)

Soooo...

ist mal wieder Zeit diesen Thread zu aktivieren  

Tag, der Herr alles fit? 
Super Aktion gestern! Wetter, Strecke, Beine ))... alles passte perfekt.

Einfach KLASSE!

hier noch eine Info über die erwähnte CTF am 1.Mai

http://www.rcmistral.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=215&Itemid=42


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. April 2009)

Jau, fand die Tour gestern auch super. Besser ging es nicht, hat wirklich alles gepasst - selbst die zwei Radler nach der Tour hatten die richtige Temperatur 

Das macht Lust auf mehr; über das lange Wochenende geht bestimmt auch was, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Nur am 1. Mai weiß ich jetzt noch nicht ob das klappt; am 2. Mai, samstags geht es bei mir auf jeden Fall, da meine Frau Geld verdienen geht.

Hab mich gestern noch fast drei Stunden im Louis-Motorradladen in SB aufgehalten und mir mal ne komplette Biker-Ausrüstung zugelegt. Nur der Helm fehlt noch. Feine Sachen haben die da.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Ausritt am Samstag hatte ich dieses gewisse Bedürfnis meine neuen "Schlappen", die schon seit letzten Herbst auf ihren Einsatz warten, zu montieren. 
Alles tutti completti und das wichtigte hab demnächst wieder mehr Grip...

Nun, das war doch wieder ordentlich... und etwas Training für dein Trip ins Land der "Pizzamacher" 

Also dann wünsche ich dir mal einen schönen Ausflug darunter, jedoch KEINEN Abflug von den dortigen Trails!

Denke wir sehen uns spätestens am verlängerten WE wieder


----------



## Deleted 11825 (12. Mai 2009)

Jo bis denne! Freu mich schon auf den Gardasee. CU soon!


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2009)

servus!

du bist dann ab dem nächsten WE weg? richtig?


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Mai 2009)

Servus Czuk,...

war gesten unterwegs -> Schlappen einfahren 

Hab hier was für dich gefunden:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...oehenverstellbare_Sattelstuetze_31-6_-_400_mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Mai 2009)

Komme grad vom Gardasee zurück. War ne geile Sache. Vier Tage Biken, je ca. 4-6h und immer zwischen 1000-1500hm, dazwischen ein Ruhetag. Lief richtig gut und ausser Prellungen und Schürfwunden keine ernsthaften Verletzungen.
Die Bikes haben diesesmal auch nichts abbekommen, keine Platten, keine Brüche, nichts. Das ganze bei Traumwetter @26-30°C am See.

Als ich zum ersten mal den Schloßberg danach sah, war ich total enttäuscht wie flach das Hügelchen doch ist. 

Sind am Gardasee auch mal vom Tremalzo runter Richtung Limone den 112'er gefahren. Der war fast durchgehend S4 Niveau mit einigen S5 Passagen.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QciSycN6b84"]YouTube - Trailhunter Gardasee - Mountainbiken am Lago di Garda[/ame]

Für mich eindeutig viel zu schwer und unfahrbar, öfters auch mal lebensgefährlich exponiert. Bin fast den gesamten Trail bergab gewandert/geklettert und hab mir nen ordentlichen Sonnenstich mit Dehydrierung etc. geholt. Echt Respekt vor den Leuten, die das ganze fahren können.

Dagegen ist der berühmt berüchtigte 601'er am Gardasee ein Spaziergang in einer lauen Sommernacht.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2009)

jaaa... guten Tag der Herr, wieder im Lande ?!? 

Und heil zurück? Prima! wie man liest, kann man den Trip als gelungen bezeichnen! 

Bin die Woche über nicht zum Fahren gekommen. Gestern war ich ca. 1 Stunde auf dem Bike... hab mir von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag eine Erkältung eingefangen. Da wollte ich es jetzt nicht übertreiben..

So hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter am WE so schön bleibt wie es aktuell ist.

#


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2009)

Schönen guten Abend Czuk!

Alles klar bei dir? Von den Strapazen des Gardasee-Bikens gut erholt? 

Wollte mal nachfragen wie es am WE bei dir aussieht? Zeit und Lust auf einen Ride for two?

Gruß aus Speyer... bin z.Zt. auf Fortbildung 

NOFEAR


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Mai 2009)

hey czuk,

wieder was entdeckt: zwar nicht brandneu, aber dennoch 'brauchbar' 

http://www.magicmechanics.com/home.php?lang=de#


----------



## Deleted 11825 (1. Juni 2009)

Rest in Peace - mein liebes kleines Fully. 
Wir hatten die letzten fünf Jahre auf 3500km viel Spaß miteinander, standen zusammen den 601'er und mehrfach den Tremalzo am Gardasee durch, haben das Saarland gemeinsam erkundet, erfreuten uns an den Serpentinen im Bikepark Hindelang und lernten zusammen das Bergabfahren auf dem Gehrenberg am Bodensee.

Du hast mir ein Gefühl der Freiheit gegeben und mich dabei stets fit gehalten. Auch viel Stress konnte ich dank Dir abbauen. 

Doch jetzt bist du von mir gegangen, viel zu früh und völlig unerwartet.

Hättest mir wenigstens vor meiner Reise zum Gardasee deutlicher mitteilen können, dass Dein Oberrohr bereits gebrochen war. Dann wäre es mir im Nachhinein auch nicht so kalt den Rücken herunter gelaufen bei der Vorstellung was alles hätte passieren können...

Tja und jetzt steh ich da, ohne Fully.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Juni 2009)

ach du schei... . das nenn ich nun mal wirklich glück! was da wohl alles hätte passieren können !!!

nunja, einen schutzengel hattest du ja. bei seiner letzten tour meisterte es immerhin noch über 35 km mit gebrochenem oberrohr!  (und wir wunderten uns noch über die ungewohnten geräusche  )

so denn, wish you all the best!

PS: danke für die fotos!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2009)

Servus Czuk. 
Du erinnerst dich doch sicher an das Gespräch über den neuen Schwalbereifen bei unserer letzten Tour? 
Hier die Neuentwicklung:

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...ereich=5&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=MTB

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=

Gruß NoFear


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Juni 2009)

HEJ CZUK,

wie unhöflich von mir - wollte dir natürlich noch mein Beileid bezüglich des Rahmenbruches und des vorzeitigen Ausfalls deines Bikes aussprechen.

Also, treues Bergamont Evolve, es war eine tolle Zeit mit DIR und deinem RIDER aber nun musstest du doch unverhofft schnell von uns gehen ... 

REST IN PEACE !!!

Nun, nachdem Mr.NoFear neue Reifen aufgezogen hat und die nun längst eingefahren sind, können er und sein BIKE es kaum erwarten, dein Hardtail-Teile-"Upgrade" kennenzulernen!!

also dann bis morgen...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (16. Juni 2009)

War eine schöne Tour am Sonntag. Das nächste Mal geht es dann entweder in deine Richtung, oder wir fahren mal Richtung Kirkel.

Wie hieß nochmal die Seite mit der Saarbrücker Strecke?


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Juni 2009)

achso ja,...  das war das hier glaub ich:

http://www.bikeaid.de/d212_saarbrcken-marathon-spendet-200-euro.html

die Tour war wirklich klasse!! Super Aktion! 

Hast du die Bilder bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Dezember 2009)

It's time to reactivate this thread 


Servus Czuk!

Hab was gefunden und wollte Dich fragen, ob Du Lust hast ab dem 7./8. Juli 2010 mit in Urlaub zu fahren
-> Destination: http://www.bike-freeride.de/festival/

das wär doch mal was, oder?!?

Nun ja, die Saison scheint angesichts des anhaltenden Regenwetters jetzt endgültig vorbei zu sein.... sehr schade!

Aber dennoch: Bei mir liegt noch der NWD-Movie, wie gesagt, sag Bescheid, komm vorbei und wir schauen uns den Kracher an


----------



## Deleted 11825 (9. Januar 2010)

Hey NoFear,

wird doch mal Zeit, dass dieser Schnee nachlässt. Hätte mal wieder Bock auf nen Ausritt.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag auch!!

Da hast du absolut Recht!
Würde sagen "her mit dem Frühling"! Mir liegt diese Jahreszeit eh nicht so besonders, man muss halt das Beste draus machen.

Hoffe es dauert nicht mehr allzu lange. Wenn dieses verdammte Streusalz nicht wäre, dann könnte ich mich beinahe auch zu einem Winterritt hinreißen lassen.

Bis es wieder bessere klimatische Verhältnisse gibt, bediene ich mich diversen Videoclips   und halte mich durchs Laufen fit. Zudem muss ich an meinem guten Vorsatz arbeiten 

Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder!


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Januar 2010)

Im Wald isses doch Supergeil im Schnee!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (10. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich weiß nicht. Muss doch superrutschig sein und schnell den Berg herunter mit Sprüngen und so ist auch nicht drin...

...oder etwa doch?


----------



## Bikedude001 (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du die richtigen Gummis drauf hast, geht das ganz gut.
Z.B. Fat Albert oder Muddy Mary o.Ähnliche.
Darfst natürlich keine Racereifen fahren.


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich ja alles super an... bin trotzdem eher ein Kind der Sonne mit angenehmeren Temps. 
Mich stört an der ganzen winterlichen Geschichte nur das ganze scheiss Streusalz, das auf der straße liegt. Hab da keinen Bock drauf. Denn ich weiss wie aggressiv sich dieses Salz gegenüber Aluminium verhält. Bin früher relativ oft mit dem Bike auch im Winter unterwegs gewesen und das ist es mir echt nicht wert.
Aber auf der anderen Seite kann ich es mir schon gut vorstellen, wie sehr es auf frisch gefallenem Schnee abgeht.   Ich selbst liebe es auf frisch gefallenem Schnee zu joggen!!


----------



## <NoFear> (31. Januar 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Wenn du die richtigen Gummis drauf hast, geht das ganz gut.
> Z.B. Fat Albert oder Muddy Mary o.Ähnliche.
> Darfst natürlich keine Racereifen fahren.




servus!

nach langem hin und her habe ich mich heute spontan zu einem "Snowride" durchgerungen... Da ich nicht wusste wieviel Spaß mich erwartet habe ich vorsichtshalber den kleinen schwarzen Hobel mitgenommen. 
Ergebnis: SUPERGEIL trotz des stellenweise wirklich hohen Neuschnees! 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung: Du kannst auch locker mit nem 2.25er Nobby Nic durch'n Schnee fahren. Keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Bikedude001 (31. Januar 2010)

Na bitte !

Übrigens noch was interessantes!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=443045

Nightride am 06.02.10. Wenns so bleibt im Schnee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. Februar 2010)

Servus Czuk!!

Unser heutiger Ausritt hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen!  Der Spaßfaktor war immens hoch. Und die Trails waren super "flowig" zu fahren. Gut stellenweise ne glatte Passage aber trotzdem... es rockt ungemein! 

So hier noch der Link zum angedachten Bikepark in KL:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436831&page=6

Schönen Tag/Abend und einen nicht allzugroßen Muskelkater wünscht

NoFear


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. Februar 2010)

Bin ich platt ey. Kondition blieb wohl im Jahreswechsel irgendwo stecken.

Bikepark schaut nett aus. Will wieder biken...


----------



## <NoFear> (13. Februar 2010)

Jau, dett finn isch judd!
Du hast dir Lac Blanc angesehen? Der ist vieleicht nicht riesig, aber immerhin einen Spaß wert!


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. März 2010)

hey leut, (ihr wisst, wen ich meine)
nächste woche finden wir ein date zum kirkelabreiten...wird gut - verspreche ich!!!
das wetter kann ja nicht so bleiben))


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. März 2010)

Über Ostern geht bestimmt was. Passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. April 2010)

servus zusammen!

bin gestern relativ spät am Abend vom Urlaub zurück gekommen.

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Rides. Mal sehen ob das mit dem Wetter und Kirkel klappt... würde mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (2. April 2010)

ja sowas, da wird ab mittag Regen gemeldet, und ich dachte, jetzt oder nie auf´n Trail und jetzt ist es 15.30 Uhr und es hat immer noch nicht geregnet. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst...
Meldet Euch, wenn Ihr einsatzbereit seid!!!
Übrigens war mein Karlsberg-Haustrail in bestem Zustand...

So long...


----------



## <NoFear> (2. April 2010)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen... war nämlich heute auch unterwegs - ein Zufall, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
War eine eher spontane Sache: Hauptsächlich rund um den Uni-Campus... paar Treppchen fahren, altes shredden und neues suchen  
Unter anderem hab ich auch meine "alte/ neue umgetauschte" Säge ausprobiert... diesmal blieb das Sägeblatt heil.
Nun ja hab gemerkt, dass ich vom Skifahren noch etwas platt bin 

also ich hätte am WE Zeit. 
@ Czuk: wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## mondraker-biker (2. April 2010)

holà,

sagen wir mal so, es wird schwer, eine ausrede zu finden...

terminvorschläge erwünscht

hasta la vista


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. April 2010)

Hab Zeit.


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. April 2010)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> hey leut, (ihr wisst, wen ich meine)
> nächste woche finden wir ein date zum kirkelabreiten...wird gut - verspreche ich!!!
> das wetter kann ja nicht so bleiben))



Der Wuzzepfad in Kirkel ist wieder frei....


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2010)

So stellt man sich einen schönen Ostersonntag vor...
Das Wetter ist absolut unbeschreiblich besch... eiden!

Nunja, hoffentlich haben wir morgen oder am Dienstag mehr Glück und können die Wathosen zu Hause lassen!

Bei würde jetzt auch der Montag gehen  , 
d.h. Montag *früh* so gegen 09.30 Uhr oder etwas *später* am Nachmittag so gegen 14.30 Uhr?

Falls beide Zeiten nicht hinhauen, stände ja theoretisch auch noch der Dienstag zur Verfügung.


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. April 2010)

ja mei,

morgen früh 9.30 uhr wäre für mich okay. wo? vielleicht an der beeder fischerhütte?

gruss


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2010)

servus! 
war heute mittag laufen und musste feststellen, dass sich die trails nicht gerade in einem guten zustand befinden. 
überall staut sich das wasser und eine ätzende fango packung ist garantiert 

hoffentlich regnet es heute nacht nicht und trocknet etwas ab!


----------



## <NoFear> (11. April 2010)

Buenos días amigos! 

"...Des wird eine richtige geile Sache, des sag' ich euch ! ..."   

Let's ROCK n' ROLL


----------



## <NoFear> (11. April 2010)

... und ich hab recht behalten! 

Heut' hat wirklich alles gepasst. Vom Wetter (absolute Glückssache) über die Trails bis hin zum wohl verdienten  

das war'n super Ding, dessen Wiederholung zwingenst geboten ist !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2010)

Hier die aktuellen Öffnungszeiten vom Lac Blanc Bikepark:

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/horaires-et-tarifs.htm


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2010)

Servus! Hab heute Abend beim Joggen im Wald was "Neues" entdeckt. Wird bei der nächsten Tour präsentiert


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. April 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... und ich hab recht behalten!
> 
> Heut' hat wirklich alles gepasst. Vom Wetter (absolute Glückssache) über die Trails bis hin zum wohl verdienten
> 
> das war'n super Ding, dessen Wiederholung zwingenst geboten ist !!!



Ja, war im Prinzip das, was es sein muss, um Spass zu haben!!!

Das Wetter im Moment ist ja zum 

Ich hoffe auf das Wochenende


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2010)

Servus Mondraker-Biker 

hier was für Dich: Der Wagner-Baumarkt in Hermersberg hat zur Zeit  Hausmesse und ich hab dieses Teil hier im Prospekt gefunden


----------



## mondraker-biker (17. April 2010)

Nur "Keine Angst"!!!

Wir können heute noch das "Teil" z. B. am Hochsitz ausprobieren....

Der Akku ist schon aufgeladen

Hasta luego


----------



## <NoFear> (17. April 2010)

... und das Teil lief echt super   

das Säge ist auf jedenfall ein krasses gimmick - ungläugige Blicke garantiert!!!

auf jeden Fall ist jetzt der "Hochsitz-Trail" wieder frei! und das dank deiner Säge innerhalb kürzester Zeit!

hab das Sägeblatt meiner Handsäge am Schraubstock gerichtet - es ist wieder einigermaßen gerade  --> Dr...ding, wenn es sich beim Schneiden jetzt nochmal verbiegt wird die Säge umgetauscht

dann bis morgen mittag!

buenas noches  )


----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. April 2010)

Welch geile Tour das doch gestern war! 

Habe zwar ein Handtellergroßes Hämatom an der Schulter (blöder Baum, der mir da in den Weg sprang), aber ansonsten könnt ich heute grad wieder....


Wie sind denn die Videos geworden, NoFear? Die Airtimes gingen ja beinahe in die Minuten, so lange wie wir die 2m Roadgaps gesprungen sind.


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. April 2010)

wo seids ihr denn unterwegs, wenn ich mal so bescheiden fragen darf?


----------



## <NoFear> (19. April 2010)

czuk schrieb:


> Welch geile Tour das doch gestern war!
> 
> Habe zwar ein Handtellergroßes Hämatom an der Schulter (blöder Baum, der mir da in den Weg sprang), aber ansonsten könnt ich heute grad wieder....
> 
> ...




jaaaa das war gestern sehr ordentlich - man musste mir gestern Abend das Grinsen regelrecht aus dem gesicht schneiden 

wegen den Videos... sagen wir mal so: das wird noch besser... ein paar mehr Vids hätten es schon sein können, vor allem längere Sequenzen... Das Ergebnis der gestrigen Tour ist eher was für den "Heimgebrauch".

Hoffe das mit der Schulter wird die Tage wieder besser werden!
Was macht die lose Schraube am Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (19. April 2010)

...immernoch lose 
Wozu brauch man auch eine Lagerungschraube für den Hinterbau, früher gings doch auch ohne.


----------



## mondraker-biker (22. April 2010)

hey leute,
das mit den videos wird beim 2-meter-gap auch nicht länger
heute war die neue säge im einsatz
morgen ist schon freitag, wochenend-biketerminvorschläge erwünscht!

dem czuk sei rad iss doch dann widder gudd


----------



## <NoFear> (23. April 2010)

au au  

wo wurde denn "gewerkelt"? Am kreuzenden Trail, Nähe Hochsitz?

Muss mal schauen... werde ich morgen Mittag kurz mit dem Auto raus fahren und die Husqvarna mitnehmen... 2-3 Schnitt'chen machen und ein paar hölzerne Störenfriede fürs WE beseitigen. Packe das Teil vllt schon morgen früh ins Auto! 

also wegen den terminen isses mir gleich... 
könnte mich wieder für Sonntag erwärmen. 
Wobei der späte Samstag Nachmittag auch was für sich hätte  !!

Habe fürs WE leider noch einen Stapel nicht erledigte Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch liegen... 
aber richtig ist, dass man das GEILE Wetter ausnutzen MUSS!!!!!


@mondraker-biker: vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche... mit der Queen hattest du Recht  

@czuk: könnte nen speziellen Inbus-Schlüssel mitbringen, der vorne eine abgerundete Spitze hat!
Damit müsste man die Schraube festziehen können


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. April 2010)

Ich versuch die Schraube mal morgen festzuknallen, zur Not geht eben das Kettenblatt zuerst runter, sollte nicht der Akt sein. Danke für das Angebot, falls es nicht geht meld ich mich noch wg. dem Imbus.

Ich werf mal sonntag 11 Uhr in den Raum. Wie sehen dass die Kollegen NoFear und mondraker-biker? Ort wie letztes mal?


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wo seids ihr denn unterwegs, wenn ich mal so bescheiden fragen darf?



s.o.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. April 2010)

Kirkel und ansonsten Schloßberg und wäldliche Umgebung Richtung Sandorf / Kirrberg / Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2010)

ok, danke. kuhle sache... noch wohn ich in kirkel 

schlossberg war ich letztes wochenende.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. April 2010)

Die heutige Tour in heimischen _Gefilden_ verdient das Prädikat: "Annähernd unerreicht!"  

Danke euch beiden für die heutige super Stimmung, das gegenseitige Pushen und _*the complete feeling of FREERIDE*_   

Hier nochwas: ... als ich vor der Entscheidung stand wegen dem Längsfelsen rechts neben der "Fahnenstange" nach den paar gescheiterten Versuchen aufzugeben und es das nächste Mal zu probieren, fiel mir folgendes Lied ein... -  "Lass krachen" dachte ich mir und schon hat es geklappt!!!! 

--> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3AoiVMQqX4"]YouTube- Refused - "New Noise" Burning Heart Records[/nomedia] <--    

P.S.: DEN PC SCHÖN LAUT MACHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!! (schönste Stelle "4:08")

Hasta luego amigos !


----------



## <NoFear> (26. April 2010)

Servus war heute a frühen Abend joggen. Der "Hochsitzrtrail" ist leider wieder versperrt!  
Grund: Über das Wochenende ist der Hochsitz hangabwärts weggebrochen. Da war nichts mehr zu machen. Die vier Pfosten sind unten alle total "morsch" (abgefault). 

So'n Mist


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. April 2010)

moin <no fear>,

hochsitztrail  mit kapputtem hochsitz???
nicht ärgern, hier sind lösungsvorschläge erwünscht!!!
wie siehts aus mit freitagsritt in die berge alldieweil das wochenendwetter wohl kriselt...


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2010)

japp könnten wir angehen!

sehr gerne!


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2010)

ja stimmt... das sieht wirklich nicht so toll aus (http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812)

aber was solls... machen wir das beste draus! ich möchte jede wette eingehen, dass die prognosen eh nicht stimmen! was man auch immer unter leichtem regen versteht!

wegen dem hochsitz: hab beim laufen schon mal geschaut: man kann direkt rechts vorbei fahren - das umgestürzte teil sozusagen "umfahren". würde mir halt nicht gerne die hände schmutzig machen... letzten endes heisst es dann noch die bösen biker hätten das ding zum umfallen gebracht.
das umfahren soll halt nur eine übergangslösung darstellen... 4-5 wochen dann wird sicher der ein oder andere jäger das teil abbauen, bzw. wir werden sehen was überhaupt passiert!

schaun wir mal


----------



## <NoFear> (28. April 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5860


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. April 2010)

das wird schon mit der jägerei...

diese abfahrt bleibt im programm!

dann mal bis demnächst.........


----------



## <NoFear> (30. April 2010)

"wer wütet im revier?"

die gelbpfeil-fraktion geht morgen an den start:

http://rfh.manderhome.de/rfh/index....cle&id=36:ctfstrecke&catid=6:rtf-ctf&Itemid=5


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. Mai 2010)

ja genau, wo die überall gepfeilt haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (3. Mai 2010)

Hola!

Na, noch einen schönen Rest-Sonntag gehabt? Hatten wirklich ein "Schweine-Glück" mit dem Wetter. 

Die Woche soll ja nicht so rosig werden


----------



## mondraker-biker (5. Mai 2010)

que hay,

wir schauen nach vorne, am we wird das schon noch was...

bin mal gespannt, was passiert, wenn wir die "pfeile" aus dem köcher nehmen

dieses thema sollte hier mal diskutiert werden. mich interesiert schon die meinung anderer stollenreiter


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Mai 2010)

Tja, dann lass mal das WE kommen. Bin in freudiger Erwartung!

Hab heute die Hiobsbotschaft per Email bekommen, dass es bei BMO zu Lieferverzögerungen kommt. Wieder nichts mit Variostütze am WE!

Leider


----------



## mondraker-biker (6. Mai 2010)

moin ihr wettergötter, für mich heisst das doch nur, jede gelegenheit nutzen...gilt in erster linie für schönwetterfahrer.

ich werde weiterhin vorm "spasss" auf die nichttelelskopler warten

sollten wir eine ag "kampf den pfeilen" gründen?


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Mai 2010)

Buenos días! Todo bien?

Also ich hoffe auf das Beste für das WE! Vielleicht könnten wir den Samstag Nachmittag ins Auge fassen. Könnte aber erst später aufs Bike da ich vorher noch einen Termin habe... Oder wir fahren von 12 bis 14.00 uhr?
Bei Czuk siehts jetzt am WE schlecht aus. Vielleicht meldet er sich noch hier im Forum!

Ja immer diese ärgerliche Warterei bei den Online-Bikeshops. Das ist echt nervig... Lieferzeit 2-10Tage????? meistens ein schlecht gemeinter Scherz.
Naja was solls. Es läuft ja nichts weg! (Außer die Zeit und etwas "Geduld"  )

ich glaube, dass ich den red chili (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7123872&postcount=4) gestern beim Joggen aus weiterer Entfernung im Wald gesehen hab...


zu deinem ag vorschlag  ... getreu dem motto: 

"Wo Unrecht zu Recht wird, wird Widerstand zur Pflicht." (Bertolt Brecht)


----------



## Red Chili (6. Mai 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass ich den red chili (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7123872&postcount=4) gestern beim Joggen aus weiterer Entfernung im Wald gesehen hab...



Aha ! Wo der sich wieder überall rumtreibt


----------



## mondraker-biker (7. Mai 2010)

nun, für morgen, schauen wir mal auf die wetterentwicklung, denn ab 16.oo uhr wäre mir schon recht!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Mai 2010)

buenos días amigo!

hier ein video über fabien barel und das subaru-mondraker team 2010 in hd!
leider hatte er schon zu saisonbeginn großes pech: Kopfverletzung und Oberschenkelbruch!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460973


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (9. Mai 2010)

hier noch die sache mit Schwalbe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. Mai 2010)

hi leut,

bin normal ein schönwetter- bis leichter-regen-fahrer, aber heut von der arbeit nach haus, kaum umgezogen, schon fing`s an zu regnen und ich sage euch, diese gewitterschauer hab ich voll erwischt, sprich, so nass wurde ich schon lange nicht mehr!!! ist gott sei dank nur wasser...
na, vielleicht haben wir am donnerstag mehr glück...
vorschlag von mir: nach der tour so um 12.00 uhr in kleinottweiler bei der feuerwehr...


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2010)

servus mondraker-biker!

vorhin hat czuk zurück geschrieben.

morgen früh geht klar. 10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Stadion bei "Nicht-Regenwetter"!?!


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Mai 2010)

wir werden wohl "wolkenwetter" haben! - pflichtmittagsmahl morgen wäre dann "eeerbsensuppe" in kleinottw.


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Mai 2010)

ja dann steht das programm ja!  

also dann schönen abend und bis morgen!


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2010)

Recherche: Eurobike 2010 vom 01. bis 04.09.2010

*Publikumstag*: ausschließlich am Samstag, *4. September 2010* !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2010)

TERMINCHECK:

NO1: also heute Nachmittag... gegen 15:45 Uhr, Ort: Käshofer Strecke, _Kettensägenmassaker_ 

NO2: morgen früh, Uhrzeit und Location, beide noch unklar...

bitte die herren mondraker und czuk um statements zwecks *gemeinsamen *bikens


----------



## mondraker-biker (15. Mai 2010)

jou, jungens, heute ist klar!

pflichttermin morgen ist für mich formula uno! also, entweder vorher oder nacher!!!

czuk sollte sich als "pflichttermin" mindestens einen aussuchen!


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Mai 2010)

czuki ist noch mit'm Auto unterwegs! Schickt nachher noch'ne sms!


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Mai 2010)

....


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Mai 2010)

also hier das video über sas-tec:






hier der *Protektor von Oneal*:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nee-Guard-VOLT-2010-schwarz-weiss::18679.html




---------------------------------------------------------
eine lösung von race face --> two in one
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=Se5b8fdd3d315ab89afe0f7f6a4e78685#

---------------------------------------------------------
FOX Racing:
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S69349bfe4a6e1190760f6f0aa8d1cbb3#

---------------------------------------------------------
Troy Lee Designs:
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S9dfee7aea1885c0ee7ebd8285a34050a#

---------------------------------------------------------
661:
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S5d962e1f054a8e1148ed39b3d841b985#

---------------------------------------------------------
das non-plus-ultra:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-Joint-VDP-Knee-Knie-Schoner-2010::21553.html

---------------------------------------------------------
ein komplettset:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...k-Series-Softy-Combo-Tschugg-2010::21980.html

---------------------------------------------------------

--> und wenn's irgendwann gar nicht mehr funktioniert:   

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S6b128ca2434abd8cb2e3ec9a85602225#

oder

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=S02cf4f288d7f952f3e7ad50f3027b926#


----------



## Pearl76 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo allerseits  ,ist das Thema noch aktuell ?


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Mai 2010)

Thema?... welches Thema?  

Einfach oben lesen... ist aktuell genug


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Mai 2010)

buenos días amigos!

Ein weiterer Baum, der im Frühjahr dem Sturm zum Opfer fiel, ist vorgestern von mir "entfernt" worden (oberhalb Fischerhütte). Natürlich *nur (!!!) *so viel, dass es für Wanderer und Biker zum Passieren reicht!

Ansonsten trudeln jetzt so langsam meine Bestellungen ein  

Das Wochenende kann kommen!!! (http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812)

Wie siehts bei euch aus?

@Czuk: Hast du am WE Zeit... SA, SO oder MO?

@Mondraker-Biker: Was machen die Protektoren? SAS-TEC Video gesehen?
Sieht überzeugend aus... naja du kannst ja mal den 661 zum Vergleich mitbestellen!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2010)

summary of the day...clips sind im kasten und super geil

hier die outtakes  :

"ohh leck... jetzt komm' ich in die scheiss pedale ned rinn', awei leck mich doch am a....."

"autsch'n!!! ... er hat IHN kabbudd gemacht,... er war eh schon nicht stabil!"


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Mai 2010)

ja nu, schöne tach wars heut odr??
wettergott huldigend hoff ich auf manana! feineinstellungen für morgen erwünscht
es zeigt sich mal wieder, der weg ist das ziel! und: let`s rock the trails!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2010)

aber 100 % !!

war wirklich eine super sache, mit spaßfaktor hoch 10!


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Mai 2010)

ja, die "outtakes" kommen im nachhinein lustisch rübber

demain à "kirkel"?


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2010)

ja schaun wir mal... kommt auf die uhrzeit und die persönliche fitness am morgigen tag an.
muss auch noch 2-3 sachen für die arbeit erledigen...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

sooo... endlich fertig   

hab -anstatt etwas produktives für die arbeit zu leisten- bis eben aus den 
einzelsequenzen ein fettes video kreiert  

wie es morgen aussieht weiss ich noch nicht... kann sein dass mir meine 

"gesundheit" einen strich durch die rechnung macht


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wegen der Spycam, anbei nochmal paar Infos zu:

http://www.ybrfreun.de/blog/x_fish/100329/
http://www.chucklohr.com/808/

Vids:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6s3pf7y9Sc"]YouTube- 808 Key Chain Cam - Test als Helmkamera  - Mopped[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUBPOfi7jz8"]YouTube- Art-Tech F18 with on board camera[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDvlUrSfdjQ"]YouTube- Spy Car Key Chain Camera[/nomedia]


Für 10 genial - oder?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

tja... Mr.Harley Davidson    dann "koofen" sie sich mal so'n teil und testen das mal bitte in der Praxis... Filmqualität, Anwendung, Handhabung, Akkulaufzeit... aber keine _*privat*_ filmchen drehen 


also die Herren...
hab auf der Suche nach guter Mucke für den Film noch 2 Sachen gefunden, die man (oder Frau ) LEGAL downloaden kann!

-> http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/36156

und jetzt noch was für mondraker-biker (Czuk du kennst das Klassikeralbum schon):

-> http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/31187

also lasst die leitung glühen   

________________________________

LET'S ROCK  THOSE  F*****  TRAILS


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

kameras:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kodak-PlaySport-Waterproof-Pocket-Camcorder-Kartenslot/dp/B0033PRPHU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274697139&sr=1-1"]Kodak PlaySport Waterproof Pocket-Camcorder schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]



der klassiker... kommt halt preislich nihct im entferntesten an deine ran czuk:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GoPro-HD-Helmet-HERO-Set/dp/B002VA56I8/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274697514&sr=1-25"]GoPro HD Helmet HERO Set: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

oder

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Contour-Helmkamera-Kamera-Camcorder-ContourHD/dp/B0039BBGO6/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274697514&sr=1-37"]Contour HD 1080 p Full HD Helmkamera Kamera, Camcorder ContourHD 1080p Set: inkl. 2. Akku + KFZ Ladekabel + 220 Netzteil: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]



die hier gefällt mir besonders...

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Aiptek-digitaler-Camcorder-MMC-Card-interner/dp/B001PGMKCO/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1274697514&sr=1-33"]Aiptek AHD Z700 digitaler Camcorder: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 11825 (24. Mai 2010)

Sowas wie die letzte von dir, gibt es aktuell im Discountmarkt fÃ¼r 80â¬! Von Jaytech; einmal im Faust und einmal um Stabformat.

Mit schlechterer AuflÃ¶sung gÃ¤be es noch sowas:
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Videokameras&l2=Videokameras
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Videokameras&l2=Videokameras


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

weißt du zufällig wo?

man weiss aber ned, ob das dann die gleiche quali ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Mai 2010)

kurze frage? war nicht die 10-â¬-lÃ¶sung angedacht...
die high-tech-cams kosten doch mehr als 300!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

servus... ja eigentlich schon... 

monsieur czuk könnte sich so eine demnächst mal bestellen...

bis dahin tuts auch die canon kompaktcam 

wie läufts sonst so?


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Mai 2010)

tja, werkeln gerade im garten, brunnenanlage mit kieseln usw. und dann wird wohl jemand "gegrillt"
gesundheitszustand schon besser?


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2010)

kein fieber, gott sei dank, 
nur... die nacht war schlimm! konnte wegen bereits abends einsetzendem husten schlecht schlafen... und hab mir dann die zeit am pc vertrieben!

und jetzt huste ich mir heute einen ab... so'ne kacke!


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Mai 2010)

servus herrschaften...

wie schaut's bei euch am WE aus? 

Falls ihr Zeit habt, würde ich den Samstag Mittag / Nachmittag vorschlagen..., da ja unsere Wetterwacht für Sonntag schlechtes Wetter gemeldet hat!


----------



## mondraker-biker (28. Mai 2010)

tranquilo tios, manana vamos a salir!!!

ich schlage vor, 15 uhr an der entenmühle!

der wettergott ist halt im moment crazy

der kameramann muss auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (29. Mai 2010)

15.00 Uhr geht klar... 

gerade am video schauen


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Hier ein DH Video aus der letzen Saison:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1007127/nissan-uci-mountain-bike-world-cup-mt-sainte-anne-dh-4x

_Watch Aaron Gwin, Gee Atherton, Fabien Barel, Steve Peat and Sam Hill battle for the win at the legendary track of Mont-Sainte-Anne at the NISSAN UCI Mountain Bike World Cup Canada._

ab 1:30 min der Downhill von FABIEN BAREL


Subaru MTB Proteam:
http://freecaster.tv/uci-mtb-world-...u-at-the-uci-mtb-world-cup-in-mont-saint-anne


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2010)

_*El tour fue fantástico!*_

Kirkel war klasse! Trotz der nassen/ teilweise schlammigen Trails. 

Hab nach unserer "Weiherrast"  noch eine gute halbe Stunde auf dem Schloßberg verbracht. Bin den Kicker, Double und Secret-Trail noch gefahren... war alles im grünen Bereich 

Geile Sache


----------



## mondraker-biker (30. Mai 2010)

kirkel to learn!!!
das verstehst du unter "desmadre"
jetzt warten wir mal auf die vid`s


----------



## Kami (30. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen!
Sagt mal, ihr in Kusel... gibt's bei euch DH-Trails?
Wohne zur Zeit bei KL und suche nach gescheiten Trails zum fahren. Hab gehört, in KUS und Umgebung soll etwas mehr los sein? Etwa aufm Truppenübungsplatz?!


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Mai 2010)

@ mondraker-biker: so... hab's verbessert !?
Ja!  Du musst mal die Vids von deiner Kamera auf den Rechner ziehen!
Müssen demnächst (nä. verlängertes WE) unbedingt noch ein paar Clips drehen... für einen weiteren Kurzfilm. Haben an vielen Home-Spots noch gar nicht gefilmt!

@czuk: Hast du mal dir die mini-cam mittlerweile bestellt?

@ kami: Also dieser Thread bezieht sich zur Zeit wohl eher auf *HOM*burg (und den nördlichen Saarpfalz-Kreis) als auf *KUS*el. Kenne mich in Kusel nicht aus!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Mai 2010)

Nee, bin zu geizig, die 10 dafür auszugeben. 

Nächstes langes WE geht mit Sicherheit was. Wetterprognose ist bisher auch gut. Do wäre für mich wohl passend. Fr und Sa hab ich tendentiell keine Zeit, So evtl. dann nochmal.


----------



## Kami (31. Mai 2010)

@NoFear: Danke für den Hinweis. Schade... 

Falls doch noch jemand was weiß, bin für jede PN in dieser Hinsicht dankbar.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. Juni 2010)

@mondraker-biker:
Servus wie siehts aus? Neue Kette drauf und das Bike wieder startklar?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juni 2010)

Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Morgens mittags abends.... 

...wann passts den Herren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (2. Juni 2010)

moin moin, 
ich muss morgen um 14.oo uhr im kreise meiner familie "etwas" grillen...
mir wäre vorher seeehr recht!!!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juni 2010)

11 Uhr vielleicht? Mal sehen was der Dritte im Bunde meint.


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2010)

tach... komm grad von der piste 

hmm... morgen 11.00 Uhr ist gut!

Treffpunkt wie immer --> Waldstadion!


----------



## mondraker-biker (3. Juni 2010)

hola, heute  mal am schiesshaus um 11.oo uhr >orangerie muss noch gefilmt werden und nach aufn webersberg

alles klar


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2010)

geht klar!
dann um 11 am SCHeiSSHAUS  

mache vorher noch eine kurze kickertour


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Juni 2010)

das passt jetzt so schön:

Erkenntnis unseres 3 stündigen Tages:

"bleibt die Hundekacke am Reifen kleben, fährst du zu langsam!!!" 

heute wieder "ein Traum", 

*thx for the big smile in my face*


und jetzt... ab zur Nelly


----------



## Deleted 11825 (4. Juni 2010)

Ja, war ne coole Tour gestern.
Macht einfach nur Laune. 

Fußvolk war zwar erwartungsgemäß stark vertreten, aber waren ja alle sehr nett...


----------



## mondraker-biker (4. Juni 2010)

ich darf mich mal eurer einschätzung wohlwollend anschliessen

weiter glorreiche aktionen stehen uns bevor


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Juni 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> "bleibt die Hundekacke am Reifen kleben, fährst du zu langsam!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2010)

immer diese kotpumpen... 

meiner meinung nach sind diverse schwalbe reifen regelrechte "kack-magneten"


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das nicht an den Reifen sondern am Fahrer. Hatte das Problem ja noch nie...


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2010)

noch nie...?!


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Juni 2010)

einfach mal lesen:    

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7149575#post7149575


----------



## Deleted 11825 (5. Juni 2010)

...und wenn, dann hast du sie ja freundlicherweise mit deinen Handschuhen weggewischt.


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2010)

FREECASTER - DH LIVE... NOW!!

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011049/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-2-fort-william



LOOK AT THE TIME..., LOOK AT THE TIME...!!!!!


http://freecaster.tv/uci-mtb-world-...ountain-bike-world-cup-fort-william-top-5-men




Interview mit Fabien Barel nach seinem Horrorcrash:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012254/fabien-barel-talks-to-freecastertv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juni 2010)

was los mit den beiden Herren? Alles fit? 

Bete schon die ganze Zeit zum Wettergott, dass wir am WE schönes Wetter  bekommen 

Wie sind eigentlich die Video-Clips geworden?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. Juni 2010)

Fit ja, aber leider am WE keine Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juni 2010)

das ist schade...

was machst'n am SO beim Deutschlandspiel?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. Juni 2010)

Report: alles sehr matschig. War noch ein wenig in der Stadt unterwegs, um den Wheelie-Drop zu reaktivieren (hab ich Ewigkeiten nicht mehr genutzt). Kondition nach Arbeitstag leider nicht wirklich vorhanden, aber egal.


----------



## mondraker-biker (12. Juni 2010)

Warmer Matsch oder was? Geht heut abend was, so um 17.00 Uhr?

Oder aber morgen früh um 11.oo Uhr?


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Juni 2010)

Hey Czuk! War echt ein Zufall, dass ich dich "mal wieder" am "Hausberg" (vgl. 2007) getroffen habe. Wie waren noch ne halbe Stunde "laufend" im Wald unterwegs. Hoffe das Biken hat dir gefallen.

Ich sag mal... nach so einem Arbeitstag, da geht nicht mehr wirklich viel 

Ansonsten kann ich von heut Abend berichten, dass die Trails abtrocknen...   

und morgen soll es zwar kühleres, aber dennoch trockenes Wetter geben! 

Also dann... EUCH allen noch ein schöner Samstagabend!

GRUß  NOFEAR


----------



## <NoFear> (19. Juni 2010)

So... heute Mittag werden wieder die Trails gerockt!

Czuk, wie siehts aus Lust und Zeit?

Bin morgen leider verhindert...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juni 2010)

...wurde leider nichts draus. War gestern schon verplant mit der Frau. Mal sehen ob das Wetter heute hält...


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Juni 2010)

Servus Czuk!

War wie gesagt am Samstag fahren. Musste jedoch feststellen, dass einige Kicker von diversen "Waldschraten" einfach dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurden... und ich hatte meine Fiskars nicht dabei... ärgerlich sowas!

Nunja ansonsten hab ich zur Zeit ein wenig Stress auf der Arbeit. Möchte aber gerne am Samstag fahren gehen... also wenn Du Zeit hast dann melde dich.

A pros pros Wochenende: wir haben FW-Fest in Kirrberg !


----------



## Deleted 11825 (25. Juni 2010)

Samstag Biken bin ich dabei. 11 Uhr?
FW Fest kollidiert mit dem NK-Stadtfest -> Frau vor Freund, sorry. ;-)

Gruß,
czuk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Argonath (26. Juni 2010)

Apropos Fiskars...hinterm Schlossberg ist ein Kiesweg etwa in der nähe des alten Brascheplatzes. 
In Richtung Karlsberg führt er direkt durch eine Strommastschneise und unmittelbar danach wieder in den Wald wo sich ne große Kreuzung befindet. 
Auf dem linken weg wo man nach kurzer Zeit direkt vor dem Käshofer Sträßchen landet liegt auf der Mitte dieser Strecke (beim großen Felsen) ne Kiefer ca. 1,30 m hoch quer übern Trail. 
Passt da bloß auf !
Bin gestern mit 40 50 Sachen mit Kopp und Oberkörper gegen das Teil gedonnert. Keine schöne Erfahrung...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (26. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Tip; NoFear und ich sind den Weg heute herauf gefahren und kamen zu dem Schluss, dass diese Gefahrenstelle mit adequaten Mitteln aus dem Weg geräumt werden muss...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juni 2010)

Servus Argonath!

Ja das Teil ist wirklich hochgefährlich!!! Das brisante an dem Baum ist, dass er jeder Zeit runter krachen kann! 
Aus diesem Grund wird der hoffentlich schnellstmöglich vom SAARFORST entfernt... wenn nicht wird er mit geeigneten Mitteln (Dank schwedischer Technik) zu Fall gebracht!!!!!

Ich glaube es ist besser diese Kiefer zu entfernen, als einen Krankenhausaufenthalt oder Schlimmeres zu finanzieren!!!!  


@ CZUK: gestern war wieder eine geile TOUR! Hätte am Schlossberg auf etwas mehr Publikumsverkehr gewettet, bei den ganzen Bussen!?!

Ansonsten echt KLASSE und viel Spass... selbst mein FTG war lustig 

War heute in ZW auf dem ROSENLAUF...--> Erkenntnis: zum BIKEN ist es heute definitiv zu WARM...

Schönen SONNSTAG wünscht 


NOFEAR   



auf gehts DEUTSCHLAND schießt ein TOOOOOOR!!!!


----------



## Argonath (27. Juni 2010)

Schönen Sonntag zusammen

Also ich hatte vor den Forst-Reviermeister von Homburg wegen des Baumes zu benachrichtigen aber dann seid ihr mir da wohl zuvor gekommen 

Ich wollte mal noch fragen ob ihr vielleicht nen weiteren Weggefährten für die nächsten Touren gebrauchen könnt 

Ich bin seit dem ich das Bike hab fast nur alleine Rund um den Karls und Schlossberg unterwegs  Mein Bruder fährt zur Zeit nur selten.

Würde mich sehr freuen mal mit einer kleinen Gesellschaft den Wald aufzuwühlen 


Viel spaß beim Spiel später


Argo


----------



## Deleted 11825 (27. Juni 2010)

Klaro, gerne. 

Am einfachsten du PMst mir und NoFear deine Handynummer; dann können wir dich kurzfristig benachrichtigen.

Meistens fahren wir je nach Wetter Sa oder So ab ca 11 Uhr +/-.


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Juni 2010)

Argonath schrieb:


> ... den Forst-Reviermeister von Homburg wegen des Baumes zu benachrichtigen aber dann seid ihr mir da wohl zuvor gekommen ....




ähhh... nein, das hast du leider falsch verstanden... wir haben den noch nicht kontaktiert... also kannst du ihn ruhig anrufen!

wir warten erst mal 4-5 Tage ab, wenn sich bis dahin noch nichts verändert, machen wir's...


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Juni 2010)

Servus CZUK!

Wie läufts! Hoffe es geht Dir gut!

Traurige Nachricht..., ich bin dieses und nächstes WE weg - die Schweiz ruft!
Du musst also auf mich, an den Wochenenden, als FAHRER verzichten 
Und gleich danach kommt ja auch schon unser "Event am SEE". 
Vorschlag: Nimm Dir 'ne Schippe mit und buddel die Kicker wieder auf... 

Nunja... mein Trost ist, dass ich bald unter der Woche "mehr Freizeit" haben werde!  

El senor "mondraker-biker" wird ab 08. bzw. 09.07. wieder im Lande sein..., bei mir wird's Dienstag!

SO DENN

GRUß NOFEAR


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Juni 2010)

...dann wünsche ich dir schonmal eine tolle Zeit in der Schweiz. Lass von dir hören wenn du wieder im Lande bist, damit wir uns an die See-Planung machen können.


----------



## Argonath (30. Juni 2010)

Wünsch ich dir ebenfalls

Hau rein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (10. Juli 2010)

moin czuk, bin "leider" wieder im land
tröstlich sind die südlichen temperaturen
wie sieht´s aus am we mit triebtreten


----------



## Deleted 11825 (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm, also ich war samstag morgen ne Runde drehen. Sonntag pausiere ich mal...

Welcome back!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2010)

Tach zusammen! I'm back from Switzerland!

Dann ist das TRIO ja wieder komplett! Super!
Und wie ich sehe hat _senor mondraker _ein neues Bike am Start 

Da freue ich mich doch gleich mal auf den nächsten Ausritt mit Euch !!!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie schaut's aus bei euch heute Abend? 19 Uhr?


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Juli 2010)

HEJ CZUK!

Hoffe es geht gut! Ich bin heute Abend leider schon zugeplant, aber wie sieht es morgen um die gleiche Zeit bei EUCH aus?

Die Schweiz hat bei mir hoffentlich "konditionelle" Spuren hinterlassen! Bin auf nen 4000er gestiegen   Daher denke ich, dass ich die "Hügelchen" bei uns jetzt besser meistern werde  
Nunja ansonsten sind die Trails, zumindest in dem Gebiet wo wir rumgelaufen sind, sehr schwierig mit dem Bike zu fahren... zu viele Steilpassagen ... sowohl uphill als auch downhill! War aber auch teilweise hochalpines Gelände...unfahrbar!
Hatte noch ein Erlebnis mit ner amerik. Familie! --> Leihbikes mit 120mm und Racing Ralph vo+hi drauf... erster Downhill--> hinten PLATT, STURZ, Bremse gebrochen... 
also wurden die entweder schlecht beraten oder sie haben sich die billigere Leihbikevariante (Tourenrad) für schweres Gelände geholt... war'ne krasse Sache.
Die Herren durften dann den Trail "schiebend absteigen"


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juli 2010)

SOOO!!!

WIR sind wieder am Start. Unser Kick-Off-Event war voll der Brüller!

CZUK und ich wollen morgen früh biken gehen... wie sieht es mit mondraker-biker aus? Noch Urlaub oder schaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (19. Juli 2010)

ja hallo, ich arbeite schon die 2. woche! ich war samstag und sonntag unterwegs...
wer hat unerlaubterweise verschiedene bäume auf verschiedenen trails entfernt?
na, ihr habt´s bestimmt schon gesehen!


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2010)

Bäume (Barrieren) weg YEAH!!!
Da hat sich aber jemand voll die Arbeit gemacht   

Gestrige Tour war super. 2 Trails freigeschnitten..., kleiner Kicker am Secret Trail wieder (zum 4.Mal) aufgebaut, hab gestern erstmals die Mauer an der Orangerie von oben kommend gedropt und gestanden(!), ansonsten super Wetter und sehr griffige Trails!

Sodenn, was macht dein SETUP? Bike eingestellt?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (20. Juli 2010)

...und ich darf noch hinzufügen, ich habe oben an der Orangerie neben NoFears Drop Mauer zum ersten mal die paar stufigen vermoosten Ausläufer der Mauer gestanden. Schön langsam runter gings.


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. Juli 2010)

set-up ist auf dem weg...
sowas nenn ich "wall-pushing"   -    und ich hab ja auch noch so was wie ne "erstbedroppung"
am we ist kettensägeneinsatz in hö angesagt...
durham-probe geht bei mir nur morgen nachmittag oder sonntag!


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Juli 2010)

Servus!

dann würd ich sagen - lass uns mal den Sonntag im Auge halten! 
Hoffe, dass das Wetter auch hält!
Czuk ist bis Mi in Urlaub.


----------



## mondraker-biker (24. Juli 2010)

sooo, nun, denn, morgen vormittag, konntest du es hinbiegen? nofear!


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Juli 2010)

eijo... freue mich schon tierisch auf morgen!  

Des wird e Hit  

Also dann bis morgen vormittag am "Kettensägenmassaker"!


----------



## Argonath (27. Juli 2010)

HeyHow

Wer fährt denn jetzt, gleich oder später noch ne Runde am Karls/Schlossberg ?

Will mich mal heut noch auf den Sattel schwingen. Gabel kahm heut vom Service und die muss ich natürlich mal testen ^^



Argo


----------



## Deleted 11825 (28. Juli 2010)

...melde mich zurück. Morgen früh Zahnarzt, aber ansonsten hätte ich tendentiell wie gehabt morgens Zeit...
Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## <NoFear> (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Wie wars im Urlaub? Hoffe ihr hattet besseres Wetter als wir hier in der Region !!

Wegen dem Biken müssen wir halt auf den Wettergott hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

War gestern Abend nach dem Regen in Kirkel. 
Was super zu fahren... bin immer wieder angenehm Überrascht wie gut unser Sansteinboden das Wasser wegsaugt.


----------



## Deleted 11825 (29. Juli 2010)

Urlaub war super. 35°C am Tag, 28°C in der Nacht, keine einzige Wolke gehabt in 7 Tagen.

Ich werfe als nächsten Bikevorschlag für die Allgemeinheit mal Samstag, 11 Uhr am Sportplatz Homburg in den Raum...


----------



## mondraker-biker (29. Juli 2010)

jou, ich mach auch mal einen vorschlag! da ich am samstag in hö holz "machen" werde, ginge bei mir morgen so um 13.30 uhr und natürlich am sonntag um 11.00 uhr!!!


----------



## Argonath (29. Juli 2010)

für "Sportplatz Homburg" is das Stadion gemeint ? nehm ich mal an 

bei mir würde es nur morgen früh gehen...fährt auch jemand so um 11 Uhr ?


----------



## Deleted 11825 (30. Juli 2010)

Hmm, da werfe ich doch statt Sa mal So um 11 Uhr in den Raum....


----------



## mondraker-biker (30. Juli 2010)

Nun, da kann ich nicht "no" sagen


----------



## <NoFear> (30. Juli 2010)

Bin natürlich auch wieder am Start!  

@mondraker-biker: Mail bekommen?


----------



## mondraker-biker (1. August 2010)

Ja, Mail bekommen, und hoffe, dass alles klar für später ist!


----------



## <NoFear> (4. August 2010)

Sooo... hab gestern meine "Gravity"-Stütze eingeschickt... bin mal gespannt wie lange der Service dauert 

Bin am WE nicht da  hätte für die Anwesenden aber einen WE-Tip: am Fischweiher in Kirrberg ist Weiherfest... also lasst euch dort, falls ihr mit dem BIKE unterwegs seid, das Bier gut schmecken  

Nun denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (5. August 2010)

Nun denn "Keinangsthase", dann wünsch ich Euch mal ne schöne Zeit. Ansonsten schau'n mer mal, was so geht! Mein Knurrhahn ist ab heut wieder topfit und auch mit geändertem Lenkwinkel - das wird interessant...

Czuk! Wie sieht's aus am WE?

So long!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (7. August 2010)

Frau stellt Anspruch auf gemeinsame sportliche Freizeitgestaltung -> wir gehen schwimmen, sorry.


----------



## mondraker-biker (11. August 2010)

ich schlage mal als nächste termine den freitag ab14.oo und den sonntag ab 11.oo uhr vor!


----------



## Bikedude001 (12. August 2010)

Vielleicht komm ich am So. mit.... wenn ich darf ?


----------



## mondraker-biker (13. August 2010)

ei nun, bike dude, wenn du kann'st, wir treffen uns morgen um 13.30 an der entenmühle... dein turn wäre am besten an der beeder fischerhütte so 10 min später!
so you can!! greetz der mitm mondraker


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. August 2010)

Ist nicht sicher ob das zeitlich hinhaut.... wenn ich das schaffe, bin ich um 
13:35 und 20 sek. an der Beeder Fischerhüte (auf dem Parkplatz, wo die Hütte abgebrannt ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (15. August 2010)

hi guys, war doch ne gute idee, am samstag ne kleine aus(autsch)fahrt zu machen
nun, das knie und eine rippe, lebbe ged weida...
wünsch euch noch´n schönen rainy restsonntag


----------



## Deleted 11825 (15. August 2010)

Tour war toll, aber eure Ausfälle gaben mir zu denken. Aua.


----------



## <NoFear> (15. August 2010)

@ mondraker: Wie gehts? Hoffe, dass die Schwellung an deinem Knie und deiner Rippe schnell wieder abklingt und 'verheilt'.  "MR.SPEKTAKULÄR" was Stürze angeht 

Also... kurz gesagt: GUTE BESSERUNG!!!

@CZUK: Naja... Ausfälle confused so würd ich das nicht bezeichnen... unglückliche Ausrutscher, des triffts eher auf'n Punkt. 
Nunja bei mir kann ich die Schuld auf meinen Schlafmangel und die dadurch bedingte Unkonzentriertheit schieben  war halt ned fit ...

und bei mondraker-biker war das (an dieser Stelle des Trails) einfach Pech! Dabei hatte er noch 'GLÜCK im UNGLÜCK', das hätte schlimmer für ihn ausgehen  können!!! Das waren ja schon einige Meter, wo der da runter ist. 
Es war an diesem Tag auch vielleicht besser, dass wir den dicken "Wurzeldrop" dann doch nicht angegangen sind! 
Nunja... sag niemals nie... den knacken wir auch noch! 


Dennoch ALLES IN ALLEM eine geile TOUR!


----------



## mondraker-biker (16. August 2010)

Danke Jungs für die Diagnosen und die mitfühlende Anteilnahme. Was das Rippchen betrifft, tut jetzt andere Seite auch noch ein bisschen weh... 

Schon ein "Schoner" am rechten Knie hätte es geschont

Denkanstösse gegen ungewolltes Bodenprobenehmen sind willkommen

Bis es nicht mehr regnet, geht's mir bestimmt wieder besser


----------



## Bikedude001 (17. August 2010)

Da hab ich ja was verpasst....


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2010)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/hyE5sOxYK


----------



## mondraker-biker (19. September 2010)

Was'n hier mit dem Thread los? Wird Zeit, dass mal wieder Leben hier rein kommt, ne! 

Ich bin zwar im Moment noch nicht fit, aber am WE hoffe ich darauf...

Saludos


----------



## <NoFear> (21. September 2010)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> Was'n hier mit dem Thread los? Wird Zeit, dass mal wieder Leben hier rein kommt, ne!
> 
> Ich bin zwar im Moment noch nicht fit, aber am WE hoffe ich darauf...
> 
> Saludos




Diese WE habe ich sehr wahrscheinlich ein ganz "enges Zeitfenster". Am Samstag bin ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Und Sonntag ruft die Arbeit...
Werde versuchen mich die Woche über für 1-2 Stunden auf den Sattel zu schwingen 

Also dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. September 2010)

Fahren am WE nach Lac Blanc ein bischen den Berg runterkachelt. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. September 2010)

Hallo Bikedude001!

Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch mal einen Trip nach Lac Blanc ins Auge gefasst.
Leider haben wir noch keinen passenden Termin gefunden. An diesem WE siehts bei mir leider ganz schlecht aus. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (21. September 2010)

Nach diesem Wochenende ist bis Mai 2011 schicht im Schacht. 
Denke an Euch !


----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. September 2010)

http://www.golem.de/1009/78174.html


----------



## <NoFear> (23. September 2010)

Interssante Konstruktion!

Die Frage ist nur, ob sich dieses System überhaupt am Markt durchsetzen kann. Sieht auch etwas "fummelig" aus - mit den ganzen Seilen mein ich...

Auf der Eurobike wurde ein "Zahnradantrieb" mit Rohloff-Nabe vorgestellt. Hammergeil! Wenn das noch mit einer Hammerschmidt kombiniert wird, ist das Ding eine Konsturktion für die "Ewigkeit"!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Oktober 2010)

Das BIKEN heute war klasse! Super Wetter, Sonne ohne Ende!!!


----------



## <NoFear> (14. Oktober 2010)

Servus CZUK!!

Hab eben mal nach dem Wetter geschaut (http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812)

Es soll angeblich regnen!


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Oktober 2010)

Es ist mal wieder soweit:

E.O.F.T. 2010/11
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489001

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9494


----------



## Oberaggi (18. Oktober 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder soweit:
> 
> E.O.F.T. 2010/11
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489001
> ...


Geil war's , auch wenn ich beinahe verdurstet wäre. 
Vielleicht wäre ein Sponsor aus der Getränkebranche besser als ein Sporthaus.

Ein hier aktives Forumsmitglied meinte auch sich selbst erkannt zu haben. 
Nicht beim Free-Solo, sondern auf dem Bike


----------



## mondraker-biker (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen, bin wieder da! Ich konnte leider des "guuute" Wetter nicht mitbringen!!!

Und bei Euch? Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus mondraker-biker!

Na wie war der Urlaub? Viel Spaß gehabt? Alles noch dran?

Hier isses seit dem WE wettertechnisch eher besch...eiden!!! Bin deswegen wieder stärker im Lauftraining 

Meine Variostütze ist immer noch nicht vom Service zurück!  

Nun denn, wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sich das Wetter bald bessert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (21. Oktober 2010)

An mir ist noch alles dran, nur am Schaltwerk stimmt was nicht

Wie wird denn das Wetter am WE?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Oktober 2010)

mondraker-biker schrieb:


> ...Wie wird denn das Wetter am WE?



Das Wetter soll zum Samstag hin ganz passabel werden:

"wolkig bei 10 bis 11°C" nicht gerade Tropenfeeling aber es wird gehen
(http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004812)

Wegen deinem Schaltwerk können wir ja mal schauen. Möchte eh noch'n bisschen Trailbuilden und weniger die "große Tour" starten.

Leider isses zur Zeit sehr nass im Wald und bis zum WE werden die Trails nicht abgetrocknet sein


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Oktober 2010)

Sooo..., da sich bis jetzt noch nichts ergeben hat, stelle ich jetzt einfach mal so als Termin *morgen früh gegen elf / viertel nach elf* in den Raum! Werde, wie oben schon erwähnt, *kein* Großevent draus machen, sondern etwas "kreativ" sein. Bisschen rum droppen, die Trails schön flowig fahren und einfach Spass haben bei dem Sauwetter !


Naja à pros pors Wetter... mal sehen, vielleicht macht mir auch das eben genannte einen Strich durch die Rechnung!  Wer weiss?!??  

Ride on!


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, heut ist zuerst mal Arbeitstag, d. h. Winterreifen-Aufziehaktion!

Entweder so um 14.00 Uhr oder/und morgen um 11.oo Uhr???

Passt ein Termin?


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2010)

Der Temperatur-Check heute früh lässt mich doch etwas zittern! Was ne Kälte!
Werde die Temps mal im Auge behalten! 

Hmm... wir können uns, wenn gewünscht, gegen 2 irgendwo treffen! Wär kein Thema. Vielleicht hat der Tag dann auch seine "Höchsttemperatur" erreicht


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich melde mich noch per SMS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine, wann genau und wo, ich komme mit dem Foxy!!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2010)

Also würd sagen - wenns genehm ist - so gegen 14.00 Uhr am Stadion.

Kannst dir ruhig Zeit lassen... mit den Reifen mein ich


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Oktober 2010)

...bin heut nicht dabei. Wollte nur mal was von mir hören lassen...


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2010)

Ei servus!

Schade hätte mich gefreut! Naja dann ein anderes Mal!

Heute wirds etwas _*"ruhiger"*_ werden...


----------



## Deleted 11825 (23. Oktober 2010)

Noch etwas Anschauungsmaterial von meinem damaligen Hausberg am Bodensee:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEu0G4wlrrY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Gehrenberg Downhill[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk3WfU5z0tY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Bodensee Freeride 777 (Gehrenberg, Ãberlingen, Konstanz)[/nomedia]


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Oktober 2010)

sieht ja sehr nett und einladend aus


----------



## <NoFear> (8. November 2010)

absolut abartig:

Frontflip-Drop ohne Kicker : http://www.pinkbike.com/video/167277/


----------



## Deleted 11825 (8. November 2010)

Hossa.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. November 2010)

Servus zusammen!

@CZUK & mondraker-biker

Hab heute Morgen beim Lauf-Training einen neuen HOT-SPOT entdeckt! 
Den könnte man im Frühjahr mit geringem Aufwand in einen schönen Trail verwandeln!  Total abseits, keine Wanderer, etc.! 

Na, dann machts mal gut! Und lasst von euch hören!


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. November 2010)

^jo klar, machen wir.

Schau mal in das andere Forum; Stichwort Advents-Schwenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondraker-biker (15. November 2010)

So so, im Frühjahr! Jetzt, wenn es mal nicht regnet, wäre doch die schönste Zeit. Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## <NoFear> (15. November 2010)

Tja das ist ein guter Vorschlag - so besch!ssen wie das Wetter zur Zeit ist!
Den könnten wir demnächst auf jeden Fall mal in die Tat umsetzen, würd mich freuen! Hätt auch schon viele Ideen!


----------



## <NoFear> (23. November 2010)

Aloha zusammen 

Die Gravity DROPPER funzt wieder einwandfrei! Nachdem sich am Samstagnachmittag kurzzeitig die Sonne am Himmel gezeigt hatte, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt um die Dropper, welche frisch aus'm Service zurück gekommen ist, auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Und voila, alles wieder tip top!

Die Trails waren zwar verhältnismäßig nass, aber nicht permanent "matschig", so dass ich auch mit'm FAT ALBERT viel Spass haben konnte. Der Hochsitz-Trail sieht wirklich böse aus! Da hat jemand vergessen die Feststellbremse am Bike zu lösen ... alles aufgerissen


----------



## Bikedude001 (23. November 2010)

Genau die gleiche Kacke am Felsenkeller. Die Rinne wird immer tiefer und zwischendrin sind Laubhaufen von 50cm Höhe.


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. November 2010)

ich sag immer, mit dem vorderrad die rille ziehen und mit dem hinterrad wieder glatt bügeln

stimmt, beide abfahrten wurden von fast schon vergewaltigt. hier ist die grüne waldpolizei gefragt, sprich: der ruf der mtb'ler ist mal wieder gefährdet...


----------



## <NoFear> (24. November 2010)

nun ja, ich mag mich jetzt hier nicht zu 100% rausnehmen, denn jeder hat mal (in der not) eine Spur im Waldboden hinterlassen
aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir jetzt anstatt Räder Bodenfräsen am Bike montiert haben...


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. November 2010)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> nun ja, ich mag mich jetzt hier nicht zu 100% rausnehmen, denn jeder hat mal (in der not) eine Spur im Waldboden hinterlassen
> aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir jetzt anstatt Räder Bodenfräsen am Bike montiert haben...



Einfach den Hohlbirnen die hintere Bremse entfernen und das Problem ist gelöst. 

Ich zieh auch mal ne Spur, ist ja (noch) keine Todsünde, aber wer beim runterfahren immer mit den Arschbacken das Hinterrad einklemmt, sollte sich für den Anfang leichteres Geläuf suchen. 

Im übrigen, bremsen wird im Allgemeinen eh völlig überbewertet.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. November 2010)

aber  *v ö l l i g* !!!


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Dezember 2010)

*Na dann wünsche ich Euch mal Frohe Weihnachten!!
Machts gut und feiert schön!!!*

@mondraker-biker: wie vorhin angesprochen: es wird demnächst wieder mal Zeit! Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (22. Dezember 2010)

Dir/ euch auch frohe Weihnachten. 

Wenn es mal trocken bliebe könnten wir mal wieder ne Tour wagen.


----------



## <NoFear> (23. Dezember 2010)

thx czuk! 

ja, das mit dem fahren ist aktuell schwierig. war heute draußen 1,5 h laufen. durch den schlechten zustand der trails sind diese *aktuell *absolut nicht fahrbar! staunässe hoch 10 und spaßfaktor gleich null! hab mich ca. 15 km durch die matschpampe gekämpft  
vielleicht wird es was, wenn wir die tage neuschnee bekommen!


----------



## mondraker-biker (23. Dezember 2010)

hey softeggs, 
"feliz navidad" euch allen
ich hoffe auf väterchen frost und dann geht alles
vielleicht finden wir einen termin für so was. fast 4 wochen ohne ausritt ist schwer...

hasta la vista


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Januar 2011)

War heute Snowbiken. Trails waren größtenteils ganz ok und griffig. An einigen Stellen war der Schnee allerdings schon weg geschmolzen und darunter feinster Matsch! Das war dann etwas ätzend!
Aber ansonsten wars ne feine Tour! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bikedude001 (2. Januar 2011)

Yep. Homburger Wald geht wieder gut. Ausser die wenig bewanderten Pädche sind noch etwas beschwerlich zu fahren.
Alles Gute fürs neue Jahr Euch allen !!


----------



## <NoFear> (3. Januar 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> ... Homburger Wald geht wieder gut. Ausser die wenig bewanderten Pädche sind noch etwas beschwerlich zu fahren. ...



Habt ihr zufällig die Strecke für "[email protected]" die Tage abgefahren?  Kommt mir so vor, als ob viele neue weiße Leuchtpfeile befestigt wurden?!

Eine wirklich super Strecke ist die Abfahrt vom Tschifflik rüber Richtung Schloßberg bis zur Spitzkehre, dann runter zum Waldparkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (3. Januar 2011)

Dieses Jahr gibts schwarze Reflexpfeile. Vielleicht hast du die einfach vorher übersehen....


----------



## phoenicks (4. Januar 2011)

Hi, wünsch Euch allen noch schnell nen guten Start ins neue Jahr!

Heut abend 19°° wieder nightride?

greez, uli


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. Januar 2011)

Jep. Heute auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht kommt ja sonst noch jemand mit?
19:00Uhr bei mir am Laden. Geht nach Homburg zum Pfeilesuchen...


----------



## phoenicks (4. Januar 2011)

Mist, da haben Wir Uns um 2-3 Minuten verpaßt! Hatt bis kurz vor 7 noch am Rad zu schrauben, & bis ich dann als Zwiebel verpackt war, war's zu knapp.

War auch im HOM-Wald, Pfeile gecheckt...


----------

